# CC Ecosse Pedal for Cake Ride



## magnatom (15 Jul 2010)

Yes, I haven't been on any other CC Ecosse rides this year...yes I know. The main reason for that is time. I seem to have very little of it this year. (I wonder why....). However, I've freed my diary, and I thought, hmmm, lets do something a little different. 

So on Saturday September the 4th 2010 a new annual event will be born. The *CC Ecosse Pedal for Cake Ride*. This ride will have a number of special features:

* Cake. It will be supplied at the end of the ride. This year that will be a chez Magnatom, however, it is expected (and hoped) that this will be somewhere else each year.

* It will consist of 100 miles (ish) of riding, which this year will begin in Glasgow (ok either Torrance or more likely Bishopbriggs due to the locality of the train station). It will
then head to Edinburgh, possibly with a stop for some food/drink etc and then head back to Glasgow (Torrance) for some well earned triple chocolate brownie. Yum! 

* There will be inane chatter, friendly banter and general leg pulling, and and enough cycling to get us there and back

* No-one will be left behind

For those who don't want the full 100 mile challenge it would be possible to do 50 miles either way, whichever suits best. 

Obviously the details need to be fine tuned (e.g. the small matter of the route) but this is an early call to make sure you keep that Saturday free. 

So, if you want to be able to tell your grandchildren, 'I was there when it all started...' then you know what to do. 

(Magnatom and family can accept no responsibility for any weight gain caused by participation in this ride)


----------



## Coco (15 Jul 2010)

Sooooooo tempted to make it my first ton


----------



## HLaB (15 Jul 2010)

I should be up for meeting you in Edinburgh the subsequent ride to Torrance and then back to Edinburgh. As I was saying before me and Skoosh know a flattish route between Edinburgh and Glasgow by back roads, you'd just need fine tune the Glasgow end B)


----------



## scook94 (15 Jul 2010)

Great idea! Pity I can't make it!


----------



## magnatom (15 Jul 2010)

Ah pooh! I hate setting a specific date, but seeing as my wife will be doing the cooking! 

Sorry you can't make it Scook!  

HLaB the problem is that I don't know the roads that well on the way to Edinburgh. I've only been as far east as Kilsyth. The roads that way aren't too bad from memory.


----------



## magnatom (15 Jul 2010)

Coco said:


> Sooooooo tempted to make it my first ton




Go on, go on, go on. It'd be a cool way to do it! B)


----------



## HLaB (15 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Ah pooh! I hate setting a specific date, but seeing as my wife will be doing the cooking!
> 
> Sorry you can't make it Scook!
> 
> HLaB the problem is that I don't know the roads that well on the way to Edinburgh. I've only been as far east as Kilsyth. The roads that way aren't too bad from memory.



Ive done Edinburgh to Kilsyth a few time I'll see what I can find :-)

Edit here's something but it wasn't so flat and there's no quieter roads until east of Denny

Edit 2 looking at it you could go the way you know to Kilsyth then turn right down the B802 to Croy and Balloch straight through the roundabout and continue on the B802 and cut left at some point (Blackdog Road or Glenmavis) on to the quiet B803 and Wattson. Slamannan - Avonbridge - Standburn - Linlithgow - Winchburgh - Kirliston - Edinburgh (Cramond Bridge) is easy to navigate.


----------



## Telemark (15 Jul 2010)

We've got a visitor that weekend ...
Not sure he can be convinced to go out for a ride with a lot of strangers, but we'll ask. 
Maybe the promise of brownies (and/or good company) will do the trick!  

T


----------



## Theseus (16 Jul 2010)

Very tempting ... I will have to check with the management, but pencil me in.


----------



## ACS (16 Jul 2010)

Touche said:


> Very tempting ... I will have to check with the management, but pencil me in.



Pencil me in as well.


----------



## HJ (16 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> We've got a visitor that weekend ...
> Not sure he can be convinced to go out for a ride with a lot of strangers, but we'll ask.
> Maybe the promise of brownies (and/or good company) will do the trick!
> 
> T



A visitor arriving just before midnight on Friday.... it may take a lot of persuasion but we will see...


----------



## magnatom (16 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> A visitor arriving just before midnight on Friday.... it may take a lot of persuasion but we will see...



Just tell your visitor they'd be meeting the great Magnatom! 

You could always just do 50 miles. Is your visitor a cyclist?


----------



## magnatom (16 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> Ive done Edinburgh to Kilsyth a few time I'll see what I can find :-)
> 
> Edit here's something but it wasn't so flat and there's no quieter roads until east of Denny
> 
> Edit 2 looking at it you could go the way you know to Kilsyth then turn right down the B802 to Croy and Balloch straight through the roundabout and continue on the B802 and cut left at some point (Blackdog Road or Glenmavis) on to the quiet B803 and Wattson. Slamannan - Avonbridge - Standburn - Linlithgow - Winchburgh - Kirliston - Edinburgh (Cramond Bridge) is easy to navigate.



HLaB, if you get a chance could you map that? It's always good to look at it in the flesh, and it would let everyone gauge the hills.


----------



## magnatom (16 Jul 2010)

Touche and SB, glad to have your pencil marks. I have the indelible ink marker at the ready for when you;ve firmed up.


There will of course be no wimping out because of the weather!


----------



## eldudino (16 Jul 2010)

I'm on holiday that week so won't be attending unfortunately! Fortunately I am taking my bike on holiday though!


----------



## magnatom (16 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> I'm on holiday that week so won't be attending unfortunately! Fortunately I am taking my bike on holiday though!



 Still, you can do a 100 miler at the same time, and I could forward some cake on to you....


----------



## MrRidley (16 Jul 2010)

I maybe tempted along, to suck a wheel or two


----------



## eldudino (16 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Still, you can do a 100 miler at the same time, and I could forward some cake on to you....



Post the cake first, then I'll do the 100..............


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> HLaB, if you get a chance could you map that? It's always good to look at it in the flesh, and it would let everyone gauge the hills.



This is that Kilsyth to Cramond option; according to Map my ride its pretty flat (between Wattston and Cramond it certainly is, Skoosh can vouch for that and they are nice quiet roads) . There looks to be a slight climb from Kilsyth to Riggend (125-640ft) but map my ride says thats only around 2% and its mostly downhill or flat after that.


----------



## HJ (17 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Just tell your visitor they'd be meeting the great Magnatom!
> 
> You could always just do 50 miles. *Is your visitor a cyclist*?



Well, he did join the forum, briefly, and posted in this thread, so he might be interested in getting some climbing lessons from the mighty Magnatom ... 

If he is not too jet lagged.


----------



## JiMBR (18 Jul 2010)

I would really like to crack the hundred mile barrier and this sounds like a good opportunity to do it.

However, it's 2 days before I go away on holiday so I'll need to give it some thought.


----------



## magnatom (18 Jul 2010)

JiMBR said:


> I would really like to crack the hundred mile barrier and this sounds like a good opportunity to do it.
> 
> However, it's 2 days before I go away on holiday so I'll need to give it some thought.




What better way to start your holiday than to have achieved your first 100. You'd be able to go on and on and on about your achievement for the whole holiday!


----------



## magnatom (18 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Well, he did join the forum, briefly, and posted in this thread, so he might be interested in getting some climbing lessons from the mighty Magnatom ...
> 
> If he is not too jet lagged.



Ah, this is the chap who did the Otztaler?! Would he be more interested in taking part if we do a few loops of Crow Road and Tak Ma Doon!


----------



## HLaB (18 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Ah, this is the chap who did the Otztaler?! Would he be more interested in taking part if we do a few loops of Crow Road and Tak Ma Doon!



Only if you do the circuit 10 20 30 times and divert the route by the Borders, it'll only add another 300 or 400 miles


----------



## mcshroom (18 Jul 2010)

Can those of us (just) south of the border join in?





I keep meaning to look at CC Ecosse rides as your a couple hundred miles closer than the FNRttCs


----------



## HLaB (18 Jul 2010)

mcshroom said:


> Can those of us (just) south of the border join in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course if you can make it, you are more than welcome B)


----------



## HJ (18 Jul 2010)

mcshroom said:


> Can those of us (just) south of the border join in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, every one is welcome


----------



## magnatom (19 Jul 2010)

mcshroom said:


> Can those of us (just) south of the border join in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, an infiltrator from the south.... 

Of course you can join in. You won't be the first Englishman either (and my wife is English too!). How are you going to do this logistically?


----------



## ACS (19 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Aha, an infiltrator from the south....
> 
> Of course you can join in. You won't be the first Englishman either (and my wife is English too!). How are you going to do this logistically?



Perhaps we should rename it as the 'CC Ecosse International Pedal for Cake Ride'


----------



## Telemark (19 Jul 2010)

mcshroom

 It would be fun if you could make it , the more the merrier!          ...  
Not all of us are Scots (or English for that matter  ), the natives are a welcoming lot.

T


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just bumping this up a bit to keep it in people minds. Make sure you keep that Saturday free!


----------



## Ravenbait (29 Jul 2010)

I'm waiting to see the orthopaedic consultant before I can commit to anything. Desperately want to get out on a decent ride, though.

Sam


----------



## Telemark (29 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just bumping this up a bit to keep it in people minds. Make sure you keep that Saturday free!




Have you secured the "best brownies in weegieland" yet, or are you still working up the courage to ask?  

T


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2010)

Ravenbait said:


> I'm waiting to see the orthopaedic consultant before I can commit to anything. Desperately want to get out on a decent ride, though.
> 
> Sam




I just had a quick look at your blog.  Good luck with the consult, fingers crossed you get a clean bill of health!


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> Have you secured the "best brownies in weegieland" yet, or are you still working up the courage to ask?
> 
> T



Oh aye, the wife knows she will be tied to the stove the day before and the day of the ride!


----------



## Telemark (29 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Oh aye, the wife knows she will be tied to the stove the day before and the day of the ride!




You'll be on your best behaviour until the PfC date then, collecting "brownie points"  

T


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> You'll be on your best behaviour until the PfC date then, collecting "brownie points"
> 
> T



Badoom, tish!


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just bumping this up a bit to keep it in people minds. Make sure you keep that Saturday free!



Did we move it too the 11th  it won't clash with the Tour of Tweedale then


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> Did we move it too the 11th  it won't clash with the Tour of Tweedale then



If there are a few people that wouldn't be able to make it on the 4th as they want to do the tour of Tweedale, then I'm sure that we would be able to move it to the 11th. I've checked with the cook and she is still available then.

What do folk think?


----------



## Telemark (29 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> If there are a few people that wouldn't be able to make it on the 4th as they want to do the tour of Tweedale, then I'm sure that we would be able to move it to the 11th. I've checked with the cook and she is still available then.
> 
> What do folk think?



The 11th would be better for HJ and me, we wouldn't have to negotiate with visitors about early starts the morning after their late arrival ... and we might be able to offer an Eastern cake stop (or soup stop) if required (not so easy for the 5th).

You COULD always set up a doodle poll ...

T


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Aha, an infiltrator from the south....
> 
> Of course you can join in. You won't be the first Englishman either (and my wife is English too!). How are you going to do this logistically?



Sorry I forgot about this thread 

I'd be looking at either the train up from Carlisle or driving up, depending on timings really. I can get to Glasgow or Edinburgh reasonably painlessly from Carlisle by train.

I should be there - well I hope anyway


----------



## magnatom (1 Aug 2010)

Right. We need to confirm the date. So here is the doodle poll. 

It's very complicated, so take your time and think very carefully about it. You just need to let us know what Saturday, out of the two, you are available to consume lots of cake on both the east and west coast. Oh yes, and you need to be available to cycle in between eating cake. Simples !


----------



## HJ (1 Aug 2010)

Looks like the 11th then....


----------



## mcshroom (1 Aug 2010)

Looks like it (oh and I managed to put my name rather than my forum name )


----------



## magnatom (1 Aug 2010)

Aye, the 11th it is then.


----------



## Telemark (1 Aug 2010)

mcshroom said:


> Looks like it (oh and I managed to put my name rather than my forum name )




(from memory) below the poll there is normally an "edit entry" button (unless Mag has disabled edits), click on it and then on the pencil icon that appears next to your entry, then edit ... hope it works!

T


----------



## JiMBR (2 Aug 2010)

Dang...I'm away on holiday on that date.

Hope to catch up with you all for the next cake'athon.


----------



## magnatom (2 Aug 2010)

JiMBR said:


> Dang...I'm away on holiday on that date.
> 
> Hope to catch up with you all for the next cake'athon.



Pooh! It certainly seems that for the majority the 11th is best. Sorry!

So who will be supplying cake at the Edinburgh end? Or will we have had our tea.....?


----------



## mcshroom (2 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> (from memory) below the poll there is normally an "edit entry" button (unless Mag has disabled edits), click on it and then on the pencil icon that appears next to your entry, then edit ... hope it works!
> 
> T



Thanks, found that now


----------



## Telemark (2 Aug 2010)

magnatom said:


> So who will be supplying cake at the Edinburgh end? Or will we have had our tea.....?




All right, I'll take the bait ... if there are no other volunteers, we should be able to feed & water a few hungry cyclists chez HJ & T's, before joining you on the ride west to the brownie feast  (and possibly back east again afterwards  , if it's a nice day)

Soup/bread + large pots of tea (and perhaps a wee slice of cake  ), as it'll probably be lunch-time when you arrive at the eastern end? 

T


----------



## HJ (2 Aug 2010)

magnatom said:


> Pooh! It certainly seems that for the majority the 11th is best. Sorry!
> 
> So who will be supplying cake at the Edinburgh end? Or will we have had our tea.....?



I forgot, we normally do home baking for rides needing in Edinburgh which Mags can't make


----------



## goo_mason (4 Aug 2010)

Isn't this quite close to the PfS date (which I really need to get off my backside and sign up for)? Or is no-one doing PfS this year?

Beginning to doubt the wisdom of the length of the ride because of my back, which began its usual agonising locking-up last week when I did a 57 mile round trip to Linlithgow & back along the canal path on the MTB. I might be OK for a one-way, but not the whole Glasgow - Edinburgh - Glasgow.

Assuming, that is, that childcare will be available on the Saturday that's now the popular choice....


----------



## Telemark (4 Aug 2010)

Hi Goo, glad you can make it on the 11th   

I just realised PfC is actually the day before PfS ... but I think last year's transport problems on the way to Weegieland left me less than impressed, so I was hesitating about doing PfS again this year anyway... over an hour's wait @ Victoria Park, the driver going the wrong way, and then still having to wait nearly another hour for the bikes to arrive!

Hope your back gets better soon, you've still got lots of time, >5 weeks!
Do you think this is something that could be sorted with bike adjustments or a professional bike fit?

HJ and I are thinking of starting our cycling from Edinburgh, joining the westies' for their return leg, and having a brownie or two courtesy of Mrs Magnatom, before deciding whether to ride all or part of the way back east (or just to the nearest train station  ).... There are plenty of trains on Saturdays too.

T


----------



## magnatom (5 Aug 2010)

Goo,

Yes it is a bit close. That certainly wasn't my intention, but it is the way it has worked out. I'm definitely not doing PfS this year. The thought of doing 55 miles with thousands of wobbly cyclists (including me!) and getting a wee bit of bread and soup for lunch, doesn't inspire me!

I considered doing the 100 miler, but I have heard that the route is uninspiring. Instead I wan't to ride with a much smaller group of cool and groovy people (ok, HJ will be there as well...) having a laugh and some banter and getting some nice cake. you'd also get to meet the woman mad enough to marry me!! 

Oh, and the entry fee is quite a bit cheaper as well!


----------



## goo_mason (6 Aug 2010)

magnatom said:


> Goo,
> 
> Yes it is a bit close. That certainly wasn't my intention, but it is the way it has worked out. I'm definitely not doing PfS this year. The thought of doing 55 miles with thousands of wobbly cyclists (including me!) and getting a wee bit of bread and soup for lunch, doesn't inspire me!
> 
> ...




Can we add the requirement for a masseuse to tend to my locking back on a frequent basis throughout the ride?


----------



## magnatom (6 Aug 2010)

goo_mason said:


> Can we add the requirement for a masseuse to tend to my locking back on a frequent basis throughout the ride?



So your coming then goo?!

At judo we used to have a way of sorting out bad backs. It involved gently walking on the poor bu@@ers lady or gents back.

I'm happy to do that for you, and I might even take mt cycling shoes off first!


----------



## mcshroom (6 Aug 2010)

Surely the cleats would help though


----------



## goo_mason (8 Aug 2010)

magnatom said:


> So your coming then goo?!
> 
> At judo we used to have a way of sorting out bad backs. It involved gently walking on the poor bu@@ers lady or gents back.
> 
> I'm happy to do that for you, and I might even take mt cycling shoes off first!



It's my intention, yes. Anything for free scran...


----------



## magnatom (24 Aug 2010)

Just a wee bump to keep PfC in peoples minds. 

We still need need to sort out some routes. I can get us as far as Kilsyth (not very far really!), so need some advice on decent routes from there. Obviously it would be nice to keep to the quieter roads.


----------



## scook94 (24 Aug 2010)

The route posted by HLaB earlier in the thread seems pretty reasonable from Kilsyth to Cramond?


----------



## magnatom (24 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> The route posted by HLaB earlier in the thread seems pretty reasonable from Kilsyth to Cramond?



No-one else had commented on it, so if you agree it looks good then we could go for that. 

Should this also be the route back from Edinburgh, or should we mix things up a little?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (24 Aug 2010)

Could join you from Winchburgh to Edinburgh and return


----------



## Telemark (24 Aug 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Could join you from Winchburgh to Edinburgh and return




 you'll miss out on Mrs Mag's famous brownies that way 

T


----------



## HonestMan1910 (24 Aug 2010)

Doing PfS the following day, can't see me getting an all weekend pass for cycling


----------



## Telemark (24 Aug 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Doing PfS the following day, can't see me getting an all weekend pass for cycling



oh well, you'll just have to make do with the "Eastern" cakes then ... no "you'll have had yer tea" jokes please  , or the baker might go on strike  . She is busy studying recipes  ...

Hope the PfS feed stations are better this year, last year's offerings were a bit sparse (plenty of "fresh'n'lo" though), but apparently their food sponsor pulled out a few days before the event  .

T


----------



## HonestMan1910 (24 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> oh well, you'll just have to make do with the "Eastern" cakes then ... no "you'll have had yer tea" jokes please  , or the baker might go on strike  . She is busy studying recipes  ...
> 
> Hope the PfS feed stations are better this year, last year's offerings were a bit sparse (plenty of "fresh'n'lo" though), but apparently their food sponsor pulled out a few days before the event  .
> 
> T



Only stop i had last year was in Kirkliston and was glad that was the case after hearing about the fiasco at the others


----------



## Telemark (24 Aug 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Only stop i had last year was in Kirkliston and was glad that was the case after hearing about the fiasco at the others




I guess my disappointment was mainly due to the expectations I had built up, after hearing about the amazing spread at the 2008 event ... 
Unfortunately the queues at Avonbridge were very long, so we thought we'd move on to Linlithgow, where there was quite a wait, too. But by that time I was quite hungry and thirsty, it had been a long time since breakfast, with an early start. And I hadn't brought my own things, after the high praise from the previous year's riders. The cup-a-soups and dry rolls were a bit hard to swallow , but no problems with bananas & tunnocks!


----------



## sleekitcollie (25 Aug 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Doing PfS the following day, can't see me getting an all weekend pass for cycling



how r u getting through to glasgow , im taking car through as not using bus /lorry this year . unless i can hook up with a lift 

might hook up with u guys on the sat as well winchburgh 2 edin and return


----------



## sleekitcollie (25 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> I guess my disappointment was mainly due to the expectations I had built up, after hearing about the amazing spread at the 2008 event ...
> Unfortunately the queues at Avonbridge were very long, so we thought we'd move on to Linlithgow, where there was quite a wait, too. But by that time I was quite hungry and thirsty, it had been a long time since breakfast, with an early start. And I hadn't brought my own things, after the high praise from the previous year's riders. The cup-a-soups and dry rolls were a bit hard to swallow , but no problems with bananas & tunnocks!



if u can startas early as poss u miss out on the queues . and yes they were let down by supplier last year but year b4 pasta etc was really good .


----------



## Telemark (25 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> *if u can startas early as poss* u miss out on the queues . and yes they were let down by supplier last year but year b4 pasta etc was really good .



That was the plan, we were at Victoria Park before 7AM (6:30?), where they were queuing round the houses already. It took us more than 1.5 hours just to get on a bus, which then went the wrong way on the motorway ... apparently the driver had only been handed a photocopy of a rough sketch rather than a proper map by the organisers. Luckily there was a local on the bus who managed to guide the driver safely to the destination. Despite this delay, we ended up waiting another hour or so for our bikes to arrive and be unloaded off the lorry! We went through the starting gates around the time they were originally wanting to close the ride ...
Not sure when the last bus from Edinburgh arrived at the start, they must have been at least an hour behind us ...

I hope the PfS organisers have listened to the many constructive comments they received, so it SHOULD be much better this year!

Sorry, back on topic ... the PfC will of course be flawlessy organised, and the catering will be second to none  ...

Speaking of which, do we have a start time and ETA in Edinburgh yet?

T


----------



## magnatom (25 Aug 2010)

As we have a fair amount of riding to do, I think the start time should be fairly early, allowing as much time for buns and natter as possible. I'll probably leave my house in Torrance at 9am with anyone who cares to join me there. It's about 3 miles to Bishopbriggs station from there, so being generous we could meet people there at about 9:30am. From there assuming approx 50 miles at 15mph pace would get us to Edinburgh for just after 12pm. 14mph would get us there about 12:30 ish. If we stop on the way, 1pm would be our aim. Still in time for lunch. 

So an hour for eats, leaving about 2pm, would get us back to Torrance about 5:30pm. Perfectly timed for some eats!  

If the course is as flat as suggested, then our speeds may be higher, and we may have more time for stops or finish in Torrance earlier. 

How do these times sound, or should we aim to leave Torrance earlier to leave more time? If anyone is coming from the East to Bishopbriggs there are plenty of trains, that take about 55 mins with 1 change. You could catch the 5:55am train if you wanted us to get a really early start! 

What are your thoughts folks?


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2010)

magnatom said:


> As we have a fair amount of riding to do, I think the start time should be fairly early, allowing as much time for buns and natter as possible. I'll probably leave my house in Torrance at 9am with anyone who cares to join me there. It's about 3 miles to Bishopbriggs station from there, so being generous we could meet people there at about 9:30am. From there assuming approx 50 miles at 15mph pace would get us to Edinburgh for just after 12pm. 14mph would get us there about 12:30 ish. If we stop on the way, 1pm would be our aim. Still in time for lunch.
> 
> So an hour for eats, leaving about 2pm, would get us back to Torrance about 5:30pm. Perfectly timed for some eats!
> 
> ...


Earlier would be better for the folks cycling back to Edinburgh/ Dunfermline. The nights unfortunately are drawing in bit (according to time and date 7:41pm)


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2010)

magnatom said:


> No-one else had commented on it, so if you agree it looks good then we could go for that.
> 
> Should this also be the route back from Edinburgh, or should we mix things up a little?



I've took this slightly more direct route to Kilsyth when I've wanted to go up the Tak Ma Doon Road. Its not a bad route either but its a bit of a sustained climb going from Falkirk to the aptly named California ( just ask poor Touche I dragged him up in his fixie after last years Falkirk ride) its mostly downhill after that to Edinburgh


----------



## magnatom (25 Aug 2010)

HLaB said:


> Earlier would be better for the folks cycling back to Edinburgh/ Dunfermline. The nights unfortunately are drawing in bit (according to time and date 7:41pm)



That had crossed my mind. I could certainly set of an hour earlier if that helps. Would anyone else join me though!?


----------



## magnatom (25 Aug 2010)

HLaB said:


> I've took this slightly more direct route to Kilsyth when I've wanted to go up the Tak Ma Doon Road. Its not a bad route either but its a bit of a sustained climb going from Falkirk to the aptly named California ( just ask poor Touche I dragged him up in his fixie after last years Falkirk ride) its mostly downhill after that to Edinburgh



I'd be happy with that, I suppose it depends on what everyone else is looking for. I suppose there would be a route over the Tak as well....


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2010)

magnatom said:


> I'd be happy with that, I suppose it depends on what everyone else is looking for. I suppose there would be a route over the Tak as well....



If we went up the Tak Ma Doon along by the Carron Valley Reservoir and down the Crow Road it'd be all downhill to Torrance isn't it


----------



## magnatom (25 Aug 2010)

HLaB said:


> If we went up the Tak Ma Doon along by the Carron Valley Reservoir and down the Crow Road it'd be all downhill to Torrance isn't it



Nearly! There are a couple of short sharp climbs, that having taken in the delights of the Campsies beforehand are killers on the legs.


----------



## Telemark (26 Aug 2010)

15 mph AVERAGE  into a strong westerly  .
I'll have to ask Mrs Mag to hide some brownies for me, otherwise they are like to have been scoffed by the time I arrive ... 

T


----------



## mcshroom (28 Aug 2010)

How long would it take to get from Central Station to Bishopbriggs? I've got an option of a train getting in at 9:13 but I think it may be a little late to meet you at 9:30


----------



## magnatom (28 Aug 2010)

mcshroom said:


> How long would it take to get from Central Station to Bishopbriggs? I've got an option of a train getting in at 9:13 but I think it may be a little late to meet you at 9:30



It's almost possible. You'd have to get from Central to Queen street in 5 minutes to catch the 9:18 train which would get you to Bishopbriggs for 9:23 (it's quick on the train). It is possible to walk/run/cycle between Central to QS in 5 minutes, but it is very tight!

The other problem is we might be starting earlier than the previously quoted 9:30am. Otherwise our eastern friends would be getting home quite late (and in the dark).

Had I not had my in-laws up staying with us that weekend (and helping with the baking!!) then I'd offer a bed for the night before if that suited. Unfortunately our house will be bursting with 4 adults and three kids! 

Any other options, as it would be good to have you here?


----------



## magnatom (28 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> 15 mph AVERAGE  into a strong westerly  .
> I'll have to ask Mrs Mag to hide some brownies for me, otherwise they are like to have been scoffed by the time I arrive ...
> 
> T



Och your more than capable of that! Anyway there was some spare time for Lantern Rouges! 

If we do start at our end at 8:30am then it would give more pootling time!


----------



## Telemark (29 Aug 2010)

magnatom said:


> Och your more than capable of that! Anyway there was some *spare time* for Lantern Rouges!
> 
> If we do start at our end at 8:30am then it would give more pootling time!




 spare time or spare brownies ? 

T


----------



## magnatom (30 Aug 2010)

Right guys, now that the August ride is out of the way (and some might be glad of that! ), we need to get the organisation sorted for PfC. We need a roll call, i.e. who is up for it? We need a start time from Bishopbriggs station (or Torrance), 8:30am has been suggested due to time constraints later on. Is this reasonable? 

So who will be joining me from Glasgow ish) and who will be coming back the way from Edinburgh? (and who will be cycling back to Edinburgh, and who will be wimping out on the train!? )


----------



## HonestMan1910 (30 Aug 2010)

Unable to make this day now, same day as Leuchars airshow and my nephews birthday, going their with nephew and family for a day out.

Have fun guys and don't eat too many cakes.


----------



## HLaB (30 Aug 2010)

I should be up for meeting you in Edinburgh and following you back to Torrance and back to Edinburgh/ Dunfermline too.


----------



## MrRidley (30 Aug 2010)

I'm out as i've just discovered/remembered that it's my daughter's birthday on the 11th, and i've been informed that i'm going bowling instead  have fun.


----------



## Telemark (30 Aug 2010)

I'll provide the catering at the eastern end ...
and reserve judgement about how far I cycle afterwards  

We might need some control points if anybody wants to join in part-way through one of the legs, or just for a short ride and chat along a section? How about suggesting rough through-times for a couple of places on both legs, so prospective part-timers can work out if it they can join in? Can we put Mag in charge of collecting mobile numbers, or will he leave his phone at home on the day?  

T


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2010)

Do remember it is a CC ride and not a sportive, we don't want to put new people off joining...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Aug 2010)

I'll come over from Glasgow with the Felt, so Magnatom, what time at Queen Street??


----------



## scook94 (31 Aug 2010)

I'm hoping to do this one, but I'll not be 100% sure until nearer the time. Logistically it's easier for me to start from the Glasgow side. 8:30 should be fine, depending on the start point.


----------



## Seamab (31 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> I'm hoping to do this one, but I'll not be 100% sure until nearer the time. Logistically it's easier for me to start from the Glasgow side. 8:30 should be fine, depending on the start point.



Not sure i can join in yet but if i can then a central meeting point would be useful.i.e. somewhere in between Gla/Edi


----------



## HJ (31 Aug 2010)

It would be useful if there were a route map for the whole route (but without being too precise about the exact locations of the cake stops as these are members homes) and control points with ETAs for any one who wants to join part way...


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> It would be useful if there were a route map for the whole route (but without being too precise about the exact locations of the cake stops as these are members homes) and control points with ETAs for any one who wants to join part way...


ETD (Departure) would probably be better, so joiners would know to be there by that time - or play catch-up 

Looks like we need a CC Ecosse Peloton timetable


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2010)

I am considering going from Embra along the reverse route of the arriving West Coast Peloton, with the intention of meeting them along the way , turning round and riding with them to Cake Stop 1 .

Suitably fortified, I either ride with the East Coast Peloton to Cake Stop 2  or pack and go home  .

If I am suitably strengthened by brown cake substances , I might even ride home again.


----------



## sleekitcollie (1 Sep 2010)

if the CC peloton is heading through winchburgh i will try and catch up with u guys for a quick hello , when u pick up honest man , dont worry ill not bring my bike  and there will be no blue lights , blood , broken bones , involved this time  

just a chance for a quick hello


----------



## Coco (1 Sep 2010)

I'm still swithering. Hardly been on the bike since my holidays. Might just do PfS instead.


----------



## HLaB (1 Sep 2010)

Coco said:


> I'm still swithering. Hardly been on the bike since my holidays. Might just do PfS instead.



It'll be much easier than PfS and hopefully better organised than that oxymoron (organised chaos). There's also Linlithgow Station en route, if there's any need to abandon. I hope to see you next week


----------



## Scoosh (1 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> if the CC peloton is heading through winchburgh i will try and catch up with u guys for a quick hello , when u pick up honest man , dont worry ill not bring my bike  and there will be no blue lights , blood , broken bones , involved this time
> 
> just a chance for a quick hello


... and, like the smilie (), you'll be doing a left hand wave . Look forward to seeing you 


Not sleeping too well, Stewart ? Posts at 005* and 06** would indicate the painkillers aren't enough 

Good to see you all over the forum, though  !


----------



## magnatom (1 Sep 2010)

So here is the route as it stands at the moment, with me and, anyone else?, leaving Torrance, heading to Bishopbriggs to meet up with possible others and then heading over to Tweacher and passing just south of Kilsyth (I don't actually know these roads, anyone?). Then following HLaB's original suggestion to Craigiehall. Where is it we are actually heading to in Edinburgh?

Of course we don't have to take the same route there and back. Any other suggestions or modifications to the route?

Also if anyone was coming from the west who had a Garmin or such that would help with directions that would be useful!


----------



## scook94 (1 Sep 2010)

I've had the great pleasure of sampling the fare at cake stop 1, so I can assist getting the WCP there, however I'm not sure of the best way in from Crammond (as I've only ever driven there from that direction). I seem to remember there is an NCN route though, so I'll try and get a route plotted for my Garmin.


----------



## Seamab (1 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> So here is the route as it stands at the moment, with me and, anyone else?, leaving Torrance, heading to Bishopbriggs to meet up with possible others and then heading over to Tweacher and passing just south of Kilsyth (I don't actually know these roads, anyone?). Then following HLaB's original suggestion to Craigiehall. Where is it we are actually heading to in Edinburgh?
> 
> Of course we don't have to take the same route there and back. Any other suggestions or modifications to the route?
> 
> Also if anyone was coming from the west who had a Garmin or such that would help with directions that would be useful!



Don't like the look of that route - bandit country!
I think i will make my own scenic way to Edi and cake (might need help finding the cake stop) and join you on the return


----------



## magnatom (1 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> Don't like the look of that route - bandit country!
> I think i will make my own scenic way to Edi and cake (might need help finding the cake stop) and join you on the return



If you know of a better route, let us know! As I don't know the area well between Glasgow and Edinburgh, I have no idea which bit is bandit country?!


----------



## Seamab (1 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> If you know of a better route, let us know! As I don't know the area well between Glasgow and Edinburgh, I have no idea which bit is bandit country?!


It all depends on the bandits...

I can't help - i've never cycled from Gla/Edi or vice versa. The PFS has never appealed. There are large chunks of North Lanarkshire and West Lothian that i'd prefer to avoid. In a peleton though, it might not be so bad. Someone can ride shotgun.

My routes tend to involve hills and the intention here is to keep it flattish (i think). If i were cycling from Dollar to Glasgow (which i have done) i'd go via Stirling, Carron Valley, Crow Rd, Torrance.


----------



## magnatom (1 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> It all depends on the bandits...
> 
> I can't help - i've never cycled from Gla/Edi or vice versa. The PFS has never appealed. There are large chunks of North Lanarkshire and West Lothian that i'd prefer to avoid. In a peleton though, it might not be so bad. Someone can ride shotgun.
> 
> My routes tend to involve hills and the intention here is to keep it flattish (i think). If i were cycling from Dollar to Glasgow (which i have done) i'd go via Stirling, Carron Valley, Crow Rd, Torrance.



I'd happily take in some hills. At the moment the numbers coming from Glasgow are small, yourself, me, and Scook as far as I can make out. If the numbers remain small, and all of us are happy to take on a hill or two we could do that, reserving the gentler route for the journey home.

You'd have to be willing to wait a little for me on Crow Road though!


----------



## magnatom (1 Sep 2010)

Just realised that Mad Doug Biker was thinking of coming from Glasgow as well. MDB, we weren't planning on heading from Queen Street. Could you cycle out to Torrance, or get the train to Bishopbriggs? Would you be up for a few hills, or something a bit flatter?


----------



## HLaB (1 Sep 2010)

scook94 said:


> I've had the great pleasure of sampling the fare at cake stop 1, so I can assist getting the WCP there, however I'm not sure of the best way in from Crammond (as I've only ever driven there from that direction). I seem to remember there is an NCN route though, so I'll try and get a route plotted for my Garmin.



The best way of getting to the Commie Pool (HJ's) is straight along Queensferry Road as you stay direct and on the level understandably that won't be to everyone's liking and you can indeed go by the NCN 1. From Crammond you take the small path/ road that goes steeply down to an old stone bridge (closed to traffic), it then goes up a bit to a Toucan Crossing then through Barnton via quiet road and a path around the back of a golf course to another Toucan which take you up a small path to a quiet road at the top you turn right and its flat cycle path all the way to the centre (only problem it goes around the back of Muirhouse! ). You may want to leave the path just before its end (this is the exit), staying on the path tales you over Wester Coates Roads detours a bit and dumps you out at awkward point on the wrong side of the aforementioned road. Coming off where I suggest (Its the left immediately after the bridge that take you over a Bowling Green) you can then go along the quiet road turn right and then left onto a more comfortable point of Wester Coates Road and a bus lane. That then takes you past Haymarket Station after it becomes the bus only Shandwick Place from where you take a right into Canning Street at the end of the road (at the traffic lights) turn left, then at the next lights turn right onto Lothian Road. Stay on LR till you get to this junction and go straight round the back of the Meadows. At the lights at the end go right and take a left at the next set of lights onto East Preston St, go straight over the next set of lights and HJ's isnt too far from here (I was going to lead you to the door but this is a public forum  ) I can pm you the last wee bit if needed. There are of course other routes but I find that fairly simple and direct, here's it plotted. If you text me when you are leaving Linlithgow I can probably meet you at the Crammond Brig; I'd be coming that way.


----------



## HLaB (1 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> It all depends on the bandits...
> 
> I can't help - i've never cycled from Gla/Edi or vice versa. The PFS has never appealed. There are large chunks of North Lanarkshire and West Lothian that i'd prefer to avoid. In a peleton though, it might not be so bad. Someone can ride shotgun.
> 
> My routes tend to involve hills and the intention here is to keep it flattish (i think). If i were cycling from Dollar to Glasgow (which i have done) i'd go via Stirling, Carron Valley, Crow Rd, Torrance.



I don't know about the Torrance end (I've heard very dodgy folk come from there  ) but the routes I have posted avoid all the bandit areas there isn't much life apart from few small villages you hardly encounter a sole and those I've encountered have been very friendly. I've ridden the routes plenty of times on solo runs and with Scoosh and Touche and wouldn't have any hesitation about cycling them.


----------



## HLaB (1 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> Yes the NCN 1 does close by...


Is the Mound open again yet? The roads were changing around that way from morning to night. At the start of this year a couple of times I cycled up to the uni via Charlotte Sq, which was open in the morning but closed at night  and the mound seemed perpetually shut   . I've been avoiding the city centre although I do like to go via Queen St and overtaking cars.


----------



## HJ (1 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> I don't know about the Torrance end (I've heard very dodgy folk come from there  ) but the routes I have posted avoid all the bandit areas there isn't much life apart from few small villages you hardly encounter a *sole *and those I've encountered have been very friendly. I've ridden the routes plenty of times on solo runs and with Scoosh and Touche and wouldn't have any hesitation about cycling them.



These sole, were they lemon or Dover, and was there salt or sauce with the chips?


----------



## Telemark (1 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> (I was going to lead you to the door but this is a public forum  )



phew ... you never know WHO might turn up if there is cake on offer  ... there might be people coming from as far as Weegieland   

About soups/pre-cake snacks/cakes - are there any vegetarians or other requirements that the chef should know about? Raisin phobia anyone?  

T


----------



## mcshroom (1 Sep 2010)

Add me to the Glasgow lot as well. I'm just working out whether I should drive up or drive to Dumfries and take the train (5.40ish train getting into Glasgow at 7.35). I should really go straight to Edinburgh, but that would be too easy 

3am start anyone


----------



## sleekitcollie (1 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> ... and, like the smilie (), you'll be doing a left hand wave . Look forward to seeing you
> 
> 
> Not sleeping too well, Stewart ? Posts at 005* and 06** would indicate the painkillers aren't enough
> ...



well spotted scoosh .. sleep is not really happining but ive got new go faster painkillers from the docs today so watch this space 


if the route is still coming through winchburgh pls let me know thanx


----------



## magnatom (1 Sep 2010)

Excellent news mcshroom! That is dedication! 

So at the moment coming from Glasgow we have:

Me
Scook (almost 100%)
Seamab (looking for hills)
Mad Doug Biker (Queen Street?)
McShroom (where will you meet us?)

So for all of those looking to head through from Glasgow, should we aim for some hills (Crow Road and some sharp wee hills on the way to Carron Valley) or should we stick with the flatter option?

Sleekit, I'm sure we can arrange to pass you either on the way there or the way back (or possibly both!). We want to see how the injuries are progressing!


----------



## HLaB (1 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Sleekit, I'm sure we can arrange to pass you either on the way there or the way back (or possibly both!). We want to see how the injuries are progressing!



The B8090 Linlithgow-Kirliston (part of both routes) takes us right through Winchburgh (is that what Seamab meant by Bandit Country  )


----------



## mcshroom (1 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> McShroom (where will you meet us?)



Considering I've never been to Glasgow before I'm pretty much open to suggestions. If I end up driving I could do with somewhere to park, otherwise I'll be in Glasgow Central at 7:33 so have a bit of time to make my way somewhere from there


----------



## Seamab (1 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Excellent news mcshroom! That is dedication!
> 
> So at the moment coming from Glasgow we have:
> 
> ...



I wasn't planning on starting from Glasgow but meeting up somewhere central. I will return from Glasgow to Dollar via the Crow Rd etc...

Either i come over the Kincardine Bridge or the FRB. I'm not sure of the proposed route but it sounds like you will be north of Falkirk somewhere? (Deep in bandit country The best route for me is via the FRB, so maybe Dalmeny?Or meet up with Scoosh at Crammond Brig


----------



## scook94 (1 Sep 2010)

I'm quite happy to do some hills on the way to Edinburgh. Once we get to Carron Valley it's straight into Denny, then I guess it's easy enough to head to Falkirk and pick up the Tour de Falkirk route into Linlithgow?

The thing is, we may need to have an alternate route back from Torrance for the East Coast Peleton to follow, in case there are those who may not be so happy with Crow Road?


----------



## Jane Smart (2 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> if the CC peloton is heading through winchburgh i will try and catch up with u guys for a quick hello , when u pick up honest man , dont worry ill not bring my bike  and there will be no blue lights , blood , broken bones , involved this time
> 
> just a chance for a quick hello




As I have just used a "pass" for a Sunday, I will not be on my bike, but I could drive through to Winchburgh and say hello


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Mad Doug Biker (Queen Street?)



I'll be fine at QS as my train gets into the low level platforms, but I can also meet elsewhere, like Central Station, depending on what's best for everyone.



> So for all of those looking to head through from Glasgow, should we aim for some hills (Crow Road and some sharp wee hills on the way to Carron Valley) or should we stick with the flatter option?



You know, this might amaze you all, I haven't actually looked to see what is planned for this ride, so a reasonably flattish 'magical mystery tour' with some relatively ok hills will do just fine as I will be cycling the 51 mile PFS the next day.

In short, yes, hills will be fine, but just not anything amazingly hideous please!


----------



## magnatom (2 Sep 2010)

Ok Doug we will stick to the flatter route then, I have a feeling Crow Road would be an eye opener!!  

Doug the problem is that I am planning on starting from Torrance at 8:30am and heading to Edinburgh from there (via Bishopbriggs train station, if anyone wants to arrive by train). Heading into the city centre would mean me going the wrong way and coming back again!

Your options might be to get the train to Bishopbriggs (5 minutes on the train from QS I think, or to cycle to Torrance with the aim of getting there for 8:30am. 

What do you think


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Sep 2010)

Some hills will be good, yes, don't get me wrong.

Officially, I'll get to Bishopbriggs for the train.

EDIT: just googled it and Crow Road seems reasonable enough on the Street view map.

....Oh wait, I was looking at going easstwards, not westwards!! 


I'm sure it'll be fine - it surely can't be worse than the Skyride Local one at the weekend there.


----------



## magnatom (2 Sep 2010)

It's a hard hill if your not used to hill climbing. It rises about 1000 ft in a few miles and has some steep sections. The first time I tried it I had to stop three times on the way up. 

However, I don't want to put you off, and if you are up for a challenge then the Crow Road is a good challenge. 


Have a look here. This is an old route I did when I lived in Anniesland, and I was training for my 100 miler (that included Crow Road). Look at the elevation profile. If that doesn't scare you then roll on Crow Road!


----------



## mcshroom (2 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> It's a hard hill if your not used to hill climbing. It rises about 1000 ft in a few miles and has some steep sections. The first time I tried it I had to stop three times on the way up.
> 
> However, I don't want to put you off, and if you are up for a challenge then the Crow Road is a good challenge.
> 
> ...



Doesn't scare me but you may have to wait for me at the top






I think I'll aim for Bishopbriggs as a start


----------



## Telemark (2 Sep 2010)

Looks like a good turn-out  
I'll make an attempt at a list ... please edit! I seem to remember a few others expressing an interest, but that's definitely too many pages of reading back  

*Magnatom* -starting from home @ Torrance, picking up people along the way
*MadDougBiker* - starting from Bishopbriggs or possibly Torrance
*Mcshroom* - Bishopbriggs
*Scook* - I can't remember the details  but he fancies a hill or two thrown in
*Scoosh* - riding out from Edinburgh to meet the approaching peloton of westies and guide them to cake stop 1
*Seamab* - joining in via Kincardine Bridge or FRB - possibly meeting Scoosh on his way to meet the peloton at Dalmeny or Cramond Brig?
*HLaB* - setting off from Fife upon message from the peloton passing through Linlithgow (?) or joining in from FRB?
*Goo Mason* - joining @ cake stop 1; Mag sorting out his back problems on the way west  
*HJ* - joining in from cake stop 1 
*Telemark* - joining in from cake stop 1
--------
10 cyclists

*Sleekitcollie* - would like to be visited by the peloton (one way or each way?   )
*Jane Smart* - would like to meet but no allowed to bring the bike (Winchburgh? - not even Winchburgh - Ed - Winchburgh?  )
--------
2 who would like to cycle but aren't allowed

*Coco* - swithering - come on COCO! Haven't seen you in ages, or any of your new bikes  
-------
1 who COULD cycle but needs to be convinced  


*Jimbhoy* - bowling and eating cake elsewhere
--------
we'll let you off  


T


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> Looks like a good turn-out
> I'll make an attempt at a list ... please edit! I seem to remember a few others expressing an interest, but that's definitely too many pages of reading back
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be setting off from Fife but hopefully I'll meet the peleton en route, somewhere near the Crammond Brig. My usual route come in by the B800 and Burnshot Road to Crammond.


----------



## sleekitcollie (2 Sep 2010)

guys ive been told im visiting family to show my war wounds off  ( and welcome them home from australia ) . will be leaving winchburgh aprox 1pm , will u be in my area b4 then , prob not eh , if any of u guys doing the run pm me i will send my mobile number and if u will make it in time u could let me know thanx 
ps feeling lot better today guys . movement in legs and back much less painfull


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> guys ive been told im visiting family to show my war wounds off  ( and welcome them home from australia ) . will be leaving winchburgh aprox 1pm , will u be in my area b4 then , prob not eh , if any of u guys doing the run pm me i will send my mobile number and if u will make it in time u could let me know thanx
> ps feeling lot better today guys . movement in legs and back much less painfull



Glad to here you are feeling better. According to Mags original program the Glasgow crowd will be through Whinchburgh well before 1PM and that's being revised for an earlier start from Torrance. If all goes well I may join them in Winch instead of Crammond.


----------



## Telemark (2 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> guys ive been told im visiting family to show my war wounds off  ( and welcome them home from australia ) . will be leaving winchburgh aprox 1pm , will u be in my area b4 then , prob not eh , if any of u guys doing the run pm me i will send my mobile number and if u will make it in time u could let me know thanx
> ps *feeling lot better today guys . movement in legs and back much less painfull*




That's great news!
I am sure the peloton will be whizzing past on it's way east well before 1 AM - unless they do a "go-slow" ride  .
Somehow I don't think we'll make it before 1 AM on the way west ...


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> That's great news!
> I am sure the peloton will be whizzing past on it's way east well before 1 AM - unless they do a "go-slow" ride  .
> Somehow I don't think we'll make it before 1 AM on the way west ...



1am, so its an early start then


----------



## sleekitcollie (2 Sep 2010)

thats great hlab has my mobile number so if someone lets me know on the day when they leave linlithgow i will make my way to the main road ( TALLY HO PUB ) car park prb easier 
thanx


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Sep 2010)

mcshroom said:


> Doesn't scare me but you may have to wait for me at the top
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto and ditto!

There is a hill near to me called Carman Hill, which is F***ing STEEP with a capital F, but it doesn't last for very long (it conects Renton and Cardross) and it looks like I'll have to start training on it as part of some sort of circular route (lucky me!). 

AND, here it is!:

Take a swatch at the gradient profile - 500 feet in just over a mile.

http://www.bikely.co...ath/Carman-Hill 

A few weeks training on that and I'll have thighs like King Kong!!


----------



## magnatom (3 Sep 2010)

Ok Guys. How is this for a route to get to Edinburgh? (I'm still not sure of where we go at the Edinburgh end!). Taking in Crow Road does add a wee detour, but the ride along the Carron Valley is quite nice.

If you guys would rather take a flatter, more direct route that's fine by me. It's just a suggestion.

Oh and you'll probably find it is me that you will need to wait for at the top of Crow Road! I prefer shorter steeper climbs than the sustained climb that makes up most of Crow Road.

Actually, just looking at the map, there is another possible route with a hill. We could take a more direct route to Kilsyth and then head over Tak Ma Doon to Carron Bridge and then along from there. Tak ma Doon is another big hill. I personally find it a bit easier than Crow Road, although it does have a few killer sections in it. 

It would be a shorter detour.


----------



## magnatom (3 Sep 2010)

Sorry, I should have added, the route map includes my ride from Torrance to the train station.


----------



## HLaB (3 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Ok Guys. How is this for a route to get to Edinburgh? (I'm still not sure of where we go at the Edinburgh end!). Taking in Crow Road does add a wee detour, but the ride along the Carron Valley is quite nice.
> 
> If you guys would rather take a flatter, more direct route that's fine by me. It's just a suggestion.
> 
> ...



I've done that route once or twice IIRC the only slighty complicated (but not actually that complicated is Denny)

Me and Scoosh were talking about the Edinburgh leg today either he or me or both will be riding out to meet you on route and will guide you in.


----------



## HJ (3 Sep 2010)

I wonder if Mags is going to PM us the location of the other cake stop?? Or is he not telling us so that we don't leave him behind...


----------



## magnatom (3 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> I've done that route once or twice IIRC the only slighty complicated (but not actually that complicated is Denny)
> 
> Me and Scoosh were talking about the Edinburgh leg today either he or me or both will be riding out to meet you on route and will guide you in.



Excellent. We'll just have to decide on an approxmate meeting point.


----------



## magnatom (3 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> I wonder if Mags is going to PM us the location of the other cake stop?? Or is he not telling us so that we don't leave him behind...



Hmmm. I have to vet you all first just in case any of you are bus drivers, taxi drivers etc.....

HJ, I'll PM you my address and if anyone else wants to have it (and my mobile number) I'll pass on the details.


----------



## Telemark (3 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Hmmm. I have to vet you all first just in case any of you are bus drivers, taxi drivers etc.....
> 
> HJ, I'll PM you my address and if anyone else wants to have it (and my mobile number) I'll pass on the details.




Mag, are you sure this isn't just so nobody gets to the brownies before you?  
(Not me , you can trust me, honest  )

T


----------



## magnatom (3 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> Mag, are you sure this isn't just so nobody gets to the brownies before you?
> (Not me , you can trust me, honest  )
> 
> T



 I'll need to put in some speed training before next Saturday to get back first! 

Actually, I'm a bit worried that I have talked up these brownies a bit too much. Mrs Magnatom probably feels under a lot of pressure now!


----------



## HJ (3 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Hmmm. I have to vet you all first just in case any of you are bus drivers, taxi drivers etc.....
> 
> HJ, *I'll PM you my address* and if anyone else wants to have it (and my mobile number) I'll pass on the details.



Good stuff, just posted that on Blood Bus...


----------



## JiMBR (3 Sep 2010)

I'll tell you what...in the interests of science and because I'm a thoroughly good sort, I'll taste the brownies if you send me a sample.

OK...I'll not be on the ride, but that makes me an impartial judge!


----------



## Telemark (3 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> I'll need to put in some speed training before next Saturday to get back first!
> 
> Actually, I'm a bit worried that I have talked up these brownies a bit too much. Mrs Magnatom probably feels under a lot of pressure now!




 Tell Mrs Magnatom not to worry! Somebody who should know told me that hungry cyclists are cafe owners' favourite customers ... always cheerful & ravenous ... Even if Mrs M were to think the prospective brownies  aren't not up to her usual standard (I suspect they will be), who is to say that they won't be the best brownies in the west?  
My MiL makes the best brownies in the south though ... (but I can't re-recreate them, despite having been given the recipe  )

T


----------



## HLaB (3 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> Tell Mrs Magnatom not to worry! Somebody who should know told me that *hungry cyclists are cafe owners' favourite customers* ... always cheerful & ravenous ... Even if Mrs M were to think the prospective brownies  aren't not up to her usual standard (I suspect they will be), who is to say that they won't be the best brownies in the west?
> My MiL makes the best brownies in the south though ... (but I can't re-recreate them, despite having been given the recipe  )
> 
> T


Off topic have you ever been to Cafe Atista on Marchmont Road ?


----------



## Telemark (3 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> Off topic have you ever been to Cafe Atista on Marchmont Road ?




no ... do they do nice brownies?

T


----------



## HLaB (3 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> no ... do they do nice brownies?
> 
> T



If you had you wouldn't think that Bruno (the cafe owner) thinks cyclists are his best customers. It used to be a regular for our club but 90% of the ERC boycott it now.

I know they do (or did) good bacon rolls I've not been in for over a year now!


----------



## Telemark (3 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> If you had you wouldn't think that Bruno (the cafe owner) thinks cyclists are his best customers. It used to be a regular for our club but 90% of the ERC boycott it now.
> 
> I know they do (or did) good bacon rolls I've not been in for over a year now!



 just had a look on google ...from the reviews it appears to be a rather "unusual" sort of cafe! (bike leaning against a wall was mentioned in one of the write-ups). I was referring to "Love coffee, love food" @ Gifford and the great people who run it!

But we better get back on topic! 
I take it the timing for the lunch stop is still around 12-1 (ish)? Especially with the Crow Road or similary foolishness   being built into the route ...


T


----------



## viniga (4 Sep 2010)

Hi All,

Magnatom advertised this to me on a Pedal for Scotland thread... Pedal for Cake sounds better, so count me in. Just a bit confused about when this is? Was it today (boo hoo) or is it next Saturday? Where does it start from and at what time do we meet? A cake lover wants to know...

Viniga


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2010)

viniga said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Magnatom advertised this to me on a Pedal for Scotland thread... Pedal for Cake sounds better, so count me in. Just a bit confused about when this is? Was it today (boo hoo) or is it next Saturday? Where does it start from and at what time do we meet? A cake lover wants to know...
> 
> Viniga


Next Saturday the 11th, welcome aboard


----------



## magnatom (4 Sep 2010)

Welcome aboard viniga! If I knew how to change the initial post with updated details I would. One of the difficulties with the new software. 

Anyway the plan is, I'm setting of from my house at 8:30am in Torrance. Heading to Bishopbriggs station to pick up the other west coast riders and we are then heading off (via a hill detour) to Edinburgh. We will probably meet a few folk on the way and when we get to Edinburgh we will get some bun! (Assuming we haven't had out tea yet....). Then with the enlarge mass of CC humanity we will all sprint (dawdle) back over to my hoose in Torrance for yet more cake. Then the east coasters will set off for home (hopefully with full bellies) either by bike or train, depending on their wee tired legs.

So there are oppertunities for 50 mile rides, 100 mile rides or 150 mile rides!

Just to add there is probably some space for parking near my house. Probably not for 15 cars, but certainly for one or two, if anyone wanted to leave a car at my place. 

Looking forward to seeing you viniga!


----------



## sleekitcollie (4 Sep 2010)

ok in my state of post accident / pain killer induced fuzzy mind  i stupidly thought this run was today sat 4th . ooops silly me . 
apology's to Hlab for what must have been a few confusing txt  ooops 

anyway i now now its nxt sat , so hope to catch up with u all when u whizz through winchburgh 
I'm a right fruitcake


----------



## viniga (5 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Looking forward to seeing you viniga!



Excellent, see you there!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Sep 2010)

Erm, after quite possibly* the most hideous day I have ever had on a bike*, the Felt is now in for repair after suffering multiple technical problems all at the same time.

If I don't get it back in time, then I'll use my Dad's old bike which I am going to do up as a winter bike when I have the money anyway. 
However, this leads me onto the next thing - it's old (and rather rusty), heavy and only has 5 gears - will it get up the Crow Road?  or will I just sit eating cake, waiting for you all to get to Edinburgh? 

It's a silver BSA (Best Scrap Available, yes, I know) Courier road bike from about 1976  


Either that or I could use my Sister's new bike, which is pink and white and has flowers and butterflies as part of the paint work! (now, THAT would be a sight, cresting the Crow Road on it!)


----------



## scook94 (6 Sep 2010)

Guys, I'm not going to make this ride after all! Gonna miss the cake, but can't be helped. Sorry.


----------



## themightyw (6 Sep 2010)

Oh sod it, since the 10th is my birthday I reckon I can convince the wife to let me out for the day on the 11th! Not quite clear where the ride's leaving from or where it's going but I'll aim to be there (once I've worked my way through these 15 pages)

Update edit: No, I've read the 15 pages and I'm still none the wise about what we're doing but I'm even more enthusiastic


----------



## HLaB (6 Sep 2010)

themightyw said:


> Oh sod it, since the 10th is my birthday I reckon I can convince the wife to let me out for the day on the 11th! Not quite clear where the ride's leaving from or where it's going but I'll aim to be there (once I've worked my way through these 15 pages)
> 
> Update edit: No, I've read the 15 pages and I'm still none the wise about what we're doing but I'm even more enthusiastic



Nice one themightyw and happy birthday when it comes. A crowd are cycling through from Glasgow (Torrance) to Edinburgh. I plan on meeting up with them somewhere west of Edinburgh and bringing them through the City to where we are having cakes courtesy of HJ and Telemark  We are then heading to Torrance for more cakes   and then I'll be cycling back to Edinburgh/ Fife. There is the train option too for those who feel it might be too much for them but still want the cakes    I hope I haven't made you more confused now


----------



## themightyw (7 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> Nice one themightyw and happy birthday when it comes. A crowd are cycling through from Glasgow (Torrance) to Edinburgh. I plan on meeting up with them somewhere west of Edinburgh and bringing them through the City to where we are having cakes courtesy of HJ and Telemark  We are then heading to Torrance for more cakes   and then I'll be cycling back to Edinburgh/ Fife. There is the train option too for those who feel it might be too much for them but still want the cakes    I hope I haven't made you more confused now



I'll be setting off from St Andrews so maybe meet you en route? My plan will probably be to cycle from Fife to Edinburth and back, asssuming that gets me there in time for the cake!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Sep 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Erm, after quite possibly* the most hideous day I have ever had on a bike*, the Felt is now in for repair after suffering multiple technical problems all at the same time.



What, nobody even wants to know what happened??

Fine.



> However, this leads me onto the next thing - it's old (and rather rusty), heavy and only has 5 gears - will it get up the Crow Road?



Still no answer!! (Ok, so it was kind of rhetorical, but still, will it be fine?).


----------



## magnatom (7 Sep 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What, nobody even wants to know what happened??
> 
> Fine.
> 
> ...



Sorry Doug I missed this! 

So go on, tell us what happened! 

As for taking on Crow Road on an old 5 gear bike. Mmm. Yes you could do it, but I don't think it would be fun. Let us know if you are going to get the good bike back or not. I'm quite happy to go for the flatter route if the hilly version just isn't going to work.


----------



## magnatom (7 Sep 2010)

scook94 said:


> Guys, I'm not going to make this ride after all! Gonna miss the cake, but can't be helped. Sorry.



Ah pooh!  Still on the bright side, more cake for everyone else.


----------



## HLaB (7 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Sorry Doug I missed this!
> 
> So go on, tell us what happened!
> 
> As for taking on Crow Road on an old 5 gear bike. Mmm. Yes you could do it, but I don't think it would be fun. Let us know if you are going to get the good bike back or not. I'm quite happy to go for the flatter route if the hilly version just isn't going to work.



In 1903 Maurice Garnin won the Tour de France on a wide tyred fixie (and other rider of the time also used bikes of this type too), if IIRC it was a flip top hub with a gear for the flat and a gear on the other side for climbing. The year after however he was disqualified for 'probably' using a train.

Doug will be fine and I don't think we'll disqualify him if he has to use a train part of the way.


----------



## Coco (7 Sep 2010)

Curse you hill loving monkeys!

I'd (almost) convinced myself that I could do the ride on Saturday. I even went as far as to cycle to a prospective meeting point at the weekend to check out the route and now the route has changed  Since I'm coming from SE Glasgow it'll be 25 miles of riding before I meet you now and more importantly 25 miles on my own on the way back.

Think I'll play it safe and just do PfS this year. Plenty of time to catch up with the big boys and do my first ton in company.

Have a good day and eat my cake for me please


----------



## HLaB (7 Sep 2010)

themightyw said:


> I'll be setting off from St Andrews so maybe meet you en route? My plan will probably be to cycle from Fife to Edinburth and back, asssuming that gets me there in time for the cake!



The last time I cycled direct'ish from St Andrews to Dunfermline I ended up getting Milton of Balgonie confused with Coaltown of Balgonie 

The Glasgow crowd I believe aim to be in Edinburgh for around 1pm ? I thinking of heading across the FRB from Dunfermline about 11:30 and heading to Whinchburgh to see Sleekitcollie and cycling back into town with the Glasgow crowd, I guess they'll be passing around 12:30.


----------



## magnatom (7 Sep 2010)

Coco said:


> Curse you hill loving monkeys!
> 
> I'd (almost) convinced myself that I could do the ride on Saturday. I even went as far as to cycle to a prospective meeting point at the weekend to check out the route and now the route has changed  Since I'm coming from SE Glasgow it'll be 25 miles of riding before I meet you now and more importantly 25 miles on my own on the way back.
> 
> ...



It's not definitely changed yet, we just don't want anyone killing themselves trying to get up Crow Road on a bike that isn't designed for it!

Doug might get his Felt back.

Could you not get the train to Bishopbriggs to keep the cycling to a minimum?


----------



## magnatom (7 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> The last time I cycled direct'ish from St Andrews to Dunfermline I ended up getting Milton of Balgonie confused with Coaltown of Balgonie
> 
> The Glasgow crowd I believe aim to be in Edinburgh for around 1pm ? I thinking of heading across the FRB from Dunfermline about 11:30 and heading to Whinchburgh to see Sleekitcollie and cycling back into town with the Glasgow crowd, I guess they'll be passing around 12:30.



1pm ish. It depends on route, which bikes people have etc. Doug, any idea if you will get the Felt back or not?


----------



## magnatom (7 Sep 2010)

So, here is my current understanding:

*Glasgow Bunch*:

*Magnatom* -starting from home @ Torrance, picking up people along the way
*MadDougBiker* - starting from Bishopbriggs or possibly Torrance
*Mcshroom* - Bishopbriggs
*Viniga* - are you starting from my house (Torrance) or Bishopbriggs?
*Scook* - I can't remember the details  but he fancies a hill or two thrown in

*
East Coasties:*
*Scoosh* - riding out from Edinburgh to meet the approaching peloton of westies and guide them to cake stop 1
*Seamab* - joining in via Kincardine Bridge or FRB - possibly meeting Scoosh on his way to meet the peloton at Dalmeny or Cramond Brig?*
HLaB* - setting off from Fife upon message from the peloton passing through Linlithgow (?) or joining in from FRB?
*Goo Mason* - joining @ cake stop 1; Mag sorting out his back problems on the way west  
*HJ* - joining in from cake stop 1 
*Telemark* - joining in from cake stop 1
*themightyyw* - possibly meeting in Edinburgh or Winchburgh?
--------
10 cyclists

*Sleekitcollie* - would like to be visited by the peloton (one way or each way?   )
*Jane Smart* - would like to meet but no allowed to bring the bike (Winchburgh? - not even Winchburgh - Ed - Winchburgh?  )
--------
2 who would like to cycle but aren't allowed

*Coco* - swithering - come on COCO! Haven't seen you in ages, or any of your new bikes  
-------
1 who COULD cycle but needs to be convinced  


*Jimbhoy* - bowling and eating cake elsewhere



We have two possible routes from Torrance. I'm happy to do either, so I just need those coming from Bishopbriggs/Torrance to let me know.....hills or no hills!?

I assume we will be taking the gentler route back?

At the moment the weather looks ok on metcheck. Still lots of time for that to change of course!


----------



## Scoosh (7 Sep 2010)

Is this becoming a Pedal for Hills (challenge ride), rather than a Pedal for Cake (social ride) ?


----------



## magnatom (7 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> <br>Is this becoming a Pedal for Hills (challenge ride), rather than a Pedal for Cake (social ride) ?<br>


<br><br>No, and that's why I'm offering the option.<br><br>Initially the numbers from Glasgow were small and the riders sounded keen to do a hill (and importantly scenic route). There are a few more now and I'm offering the option of the two. I'm happy for either.<br><br><br>Of course you can still be sociable and cycle up a hill. Nothing better than bagging a new hill with friendly encouragement I wouldn't have thought?<br><br>Are you coming scoosh?<br>


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Sorry Doug I missed this!
> 
> So go on, tell us what happened!



The gears on the big ring stopped working due to the wires giving up the ghost and the bottom bracket started making horrible creaking noises, my drinks cage broke (causing my water bottle to go bouncing into the following traffic, and a guy behind who picked it up for me got beeped at by a moton for his efforts) as did the pump which I only discovered later when I got a punture and found it was broken. My lights fell off ... as did *I,* *SEVERAL TIMES..... *the handlebar tape needed replacing. I went to stop at some lights during the second ride with kids about, I went to steady myself with my unclipped foot on the pedal, but it instantly clipped back in again just as I stopped, causing me to go flying arse over tip, right in front of kids and a van driven by some council workers who had a right good laugh at me.... later on, I came to a really sharp, blind corner on a path, and I went into it too fast (me not knowing it was there), and came out the other side with my right shoe still clipped in the pedal but me most certainly *NOT*!.... all in front of kids, and to cap it all off, the rest of the ride abandonned me and a ride leader after I had my puncture and his tyre burst.

All in all, I have had better days.



> As for taking on Crow Road on an old 5 gear bike. Mmm. Yes you could do it, but I don't think it would be fun. Let us know if you are going to get the good bike back or not. I'm quite happy to go for the flatter route if the hilly version just isn't going to work.



What if I put go - faster stripes on it??


----------



## Scoosh (7 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Are you coming scoosh?


I'm riding your route in reverse, starting from home and meeting you somewhere along your way, then turning around and, along with HLaB, guiding youse all to CS 1.

Of course, is anyone should chose to upset HLaB or myself, they might just get dropped = lost in Embra .

I'm keeping a close eye on this thread to know where I need to go ....  - so I can enter the route into my expensive paperweight .


----------



## mcshroom (7 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> We have two possible routes from Torrance. I'm happy to do either, so I just need those coming from Bishopbriggs/Torrance to let me know.....hills or no hills!?



I'm not worried either way about the hills, I'm not the greatest fan of hills but I do have a 28x32 available if needed so can get up most things. 

Scenic sounds nice, but either route is fine.


----------



## viniga (8 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> So, here is my current understanding:
> 
> *Glasgow Bunch*:
> 
> ...



I thought I was meeting you in Bishopbriggs? At the train station? 08:30?

The longest distance I have cycled since May is 28 miles. My cycling is limited to two 8 mile commutes just now for 3-4 days of the week. Got a bit fatter too. Despite this I am sure I'll manage along and I've been up the crow road before so I'm easy regarding the route. If I get tired later on I might head for a train station.

In sympathy with Doug I also suffered a bit of a disaster last week too with a broken chain, broken mech hanger, broken gear cabling and housing, damaged mech, damaged frame (fingers crossed its superficial damage), damaged spokes... on the planet x and I've almost put her back together... should be ready for Saturday. I'd prefer not to go up the crow road on the heavier Cube (even though 8 gears are better than 5) but will if I have to!

Looking forward to it!

Viniga


----------



## magnatom (8 Sep 2010)

Ah, that's fine. I just couldn't see that looking back at the thread. Looks like I am leaving my wee hoose, all on my own.....

So what train are you guys getting to Bishopbriggs (are you all getting the train?)? There is an 8:48am from Queen Street that gets you to Bishopbriggs at 8:53am. 

If we do head over the Campsies and the weather is nice, you get a good view of the hills coming from Bishopbriggs. 

So what about the East coast crowd? Where are we meeting you guys? I still don't know where I am going in Edinburgh (just in case I miss the escort!)


----------



## magnatom (8 Sep 2010)

Actually, just thinking. I could put the tracker on my phone and you could follow my progress online. That way you could work out what time to get out of bed to meet us!


----------



## HLaB (8 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> So what about the East coast crowd? Where are we meeting you guys? I still don't know where I am going in Edinburgh (just in case I miss the escort!)



I thought of stopping off to see Sleekitcollie in Whinchburgh, the Road from Linlithgow to Kirliston (the B9080) goes straight through you can't miss it, if he's busy I'll see you somewhere on that road about 12 ish (Whinchburgh is only 13mile ish from the HJ's & T's cakes).


PS I've just saw the weather forecast, they are predicting dry for today and tomorrow torrential on Friday but quickly drying up in the evening so Saturday should be good; what does the knee say?

Edit: Oh in the unlikely event you miss the escort simplest (although not fastest) is to follow ncn1 (I'm a bit sure of the diversion of the mound) to the meadows park. At the footpath junction take the cyclepath on the left follow it to the east end of the park turn right go straight through the traffic lights ignore the dead end street on your left and take the next st (East Preston St), go straight through the lights and you're nearly there just text HJ & T :-)


----------



## magnatom (8 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> I thought of stopping off to see Sleekitcollie in Whinchburgh, the Road from Linlithgow to Kirliston (the B9080) goes straight through you can't miss it, if he's busy I'll see you somewhere on that road about 12 ish (Whinchburgh is only 13mile ish from the HJ's & T's cakes).
> 
> 
> PS I've just saw the weather forecast, they are predicting dry for today and tomorrow torrential on Friday but quickly drying up in the evening so Saturday should be good; what does the knee say?



Unfortunately I had a falling out with my knee. It completely got the weather wrong on a day that it knew was important to me. We haven't spoken since, although it is still being supportive.....


----------



## sleekitcollie (8 Sep 2010)

i,ll be in winchburgh , so if any of u guys r passing through i will walk down to the main road and say a quick hello ( dont wana keep u hanging around , like the last run  ) 
and if hlab is heading this way to meet u guys and say hi to me thats great 

hope the weather is good for sat .


----------



## magnatom (8 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> i,ll be in winchburgh , so if any of u guys r passing through i will walk down to the main road and say a quick hello ( dont wana keep u hanging around , like the last run  )
> and if hlab is heading this way to meet u guys and say hi to me thats great
> 
> hope the weather is good for sat .



Could you PM me your mobile number and then I can call you when we get close?


----------



## Seamab (8 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> I thought of stopping off to see Sleekitcollie in Whinchburgh, the Road from Linlithgow to Kirliston (the B9080) goes straight through you can't miss it, if he's busy I'll see you somewhere on that road about 12 ish (Whinchburgh is only 13mile ish from the HJ's & T's cakes).


What time are you leaving Dunfermline Hlab? I could maybe meet you at Rosyth? Be nice to see how Sleekitcollie is recovering.

At this stage i'm not 100% sure i can make it as the kids need to be in Perth on Sat morning - but i'm working on it


----------



## Seamab (8 Sep 2010)

viniga said:


> In sympathy with Doug I also suffered a bit of a disaster last week too with a broken chain, broken mech hanger, broken gear cabling and housing, damaged mech, damaged frame (fingers crossed its superficial damage), damaged spokes... on the planet x and I've almost put her back together... should be ready for Saturday.
> 
> Viniga



Tell us more - we like a good disaster story on here!


----------



## Scoosh (8 Sep 2010)

Looking at the various route options which have been proposed for the West->East group, is there a point at which they converge - a point beyond which you will definitely be on a specific road ? Which way will you be approaching Linlithgow ? From Avonbridge (B 825) or from Falkirk/Polmont (A 803) ? Both roads are fine for riding.

I'm asking because I'm going to be riding out to meet you - and I'd prefer to be heading towards you on the same road you will be travelling ..... 

IMHO, there is something to be said for just getting on your bikes and riding through to Embra, without worrying about finding hills to climb. If you still have good legs after CS 1, ride back to the West with the Easties  - or ride awhile and jump a train from Linlithgow or from wherever you reach ... CC Forum rides are for everyone, not just the mountain goats 


HLaB and I have a plan to get the peloton through the Capital and to HJ/Tm's for CS 1 - hopefully without loosing anyone .


----------



## viniga (8 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> Tell us more - we like a good disaster story on here!



Bit of a wierd one to be honest, cycling into work and after about 6 miles the chain started slipping all the time. I thought well only a couple of miles to go so I'll just put up with it. On a short steep uphill stretch when I was out the saddle there was a sudden bang, snap, crash and I came quickly to a halt. The rear mech was twsited in with chain, cable and housing all wrapped round the spokes of the rear wheel. 

I think the chain snapped at the link pin and one of the links somehow got bent out at a 90deg angle, caught in the rearmech snapping it off at the mech hanger and throwing it all into the rear spokes whilst tearing apart the cable housing for good measure. The rear stays got a right good bashing too.

I untangled the mess and hobby-horsed it to the office.

Later during repairs I also found the chain was twisted too. Just glad it happened at 8mph uphill rather than 30 odd downhill  I won't ignore a sudden slipping chain in the future....

Anyway, repairs done - I'll cycle it in tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## HLaB (8 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> What time are you leaving Dunfermline Hlab? I could maybe meet you at Rosyth? Be nice to see how Sleekitcollie is recovering.
> 
> At this stage i'm not 100% sure i can make it as the kids need to be in Perth on Sat morning - but i'm working on it



If things go to plan Id be in Whinchburgh 12 ish so I 'd be leaving Dunfermline 11ish. I usually bypass Rosyth (spent to much time there in my youth, went to school there) and go straight out of the east side of Dunfermline and straight down to Inverkeithing and the Bridge.


----------



## magnatom (8 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> IMHO, there is something to be said for just getting on your bikes and riding through to Embra, without worrying about finding hills to climb. If you still have good legs after CS 1, ride back to the West with the Easties  - or ride awhile and jump a train from Linlithgow or from wherever you reach ... CC Forum rides are for everyone, not just the mountain goats



I'm not quite sure what else I can do. I mentioned a different route, folk said they were up for it. I have said on a number of occasions that I am happy whatever route I took, and I have given folk plenty of chances to air their views about route etc. In fact I warned Doug that due to his second choice bike it might be best to avoid the hills. Yet, I get the feeling that you think I am forcing hills on people. 

Believe it or not, I am trying my best to keep everyone happy.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> I'm not quite sure what else I can do. I mentioned a different route, folk said they were up for it. I have said on a number of occasions that I am happy whatever route I took, and I have given folk plenty of chances to air their views about route etc. In fact I warned Doug that due to his second choice bike it might be best to avoid the hills. Yet, I get the feeling that you think I am forcing hills on people.
> 
> Believe it or not, I am trying my best to keep everyone happy.


_Au contraire_, Mighty Mags, I am 'aiming' more at the people who would rather do hills than eat CAKE   !

Just tell 'em the route you are going to do and they can join you if they wish ....


----------



## mcshroom (8 Sep 2010)

So far we've had one flat preference and a few who will take either (I think) - I'd reckon on the flatter route from that 

I'll have a garmin available if needed although I may need a few reminders to keep looking at it and as it's only a geko I'll have to make up some waypoints first.


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Sep 2010)

I'm really dissapointed I cannot join you all on the ride, but hopefully will drive across to Winchborough for around 12 noon to say hi


----------



## Scoosh (9 Sep 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> I'm really dissapointed I cannot join you all on the ride, but hopefully will drive across to Winchburgh (this ain't America ) for around 12 noon to say hi



... and to give Sleekitcollie another hug ??? ... gently, of course


----------



## sleekitcollie (9 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> ... and to give Sleekitcollie another hug ??? ... gently, of course




hey be great to see u all , hugs welcome  apart from all the sweaty ones that have just ridden the hilly route


----------



## magnatom (9 Sep 2010)

That's sorted then, its the flatter ride. I must admit I don't remember anyone saying they had a flat preference, but I'm happy to do that.

mcshroom, We will probably need the Garmin. I can get us as far as Kilsyth, but then it all goes hazy. I was planning on taking a sat nav along as back up, but if you have something that you can plug the route into then all the better! 

This week has been a bit crazy. One of my wifes friends has discovered that she may have MS and is in a hospital in Aberdeen with no chance of family visiting (a long and totally crazy story). So my wife is heading up to Aberdeen today and I am possibly heading up tomorrow. However, I will definitely be here on Saturday morning to lead the troups east.

Supplies are also in for the grub. I just hope we don't suddenly get 20 more cyclist joining at the last minute! 

The weather is looking like sunshine with the odd shower. I'm sure we can handle that. The wind is looking like a westerly, so great for heading east, not so great for heading west! 

Should be a good one!


----------



## magnatom (9 Sep 2010)

Just to add, I think this is the route East. It still has some climbing in it, but no Crow Roads.


----------



## Scoosh (9 Sep 2010)

How about this for a return to Torrance 

I am quite happy with the wander through W Lothian to Slammanan - and couldn't miss Hulk's Road .

How does the approach to Kirkintilloch/Torrance look ?


----------



## HLaB (9 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> How about this for a return to Torrance
> 
> I am quite happy with the wander through W Lothian to Slammanan - and couldn't miss Hulk's Road .
> 
> How does the approach to Kirkintilloch/Torrance look ?


Looks good to me. OT If NLC roads have got their way there's a new roundabout at the bottom of Hulks Road. I wrote a report once in it I detailed cycling in that area based upon the councils own Smartways (cycling map). The roads department wrote back saying how the roads were unsuitable for cycling. These were the same roads we cycled and their cycling officer recommends, talk about the left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing, NLC


----------



## magnatom (9 Sep 2010)

Aye, I'm sure the route should be fine. The roads in Kirkintilloch are a bit busier, but its not for far.

I'm away up to Aberdeen tomorrow on the train, so I will have very limited access to the forum until tomorrow evening. If anyone wants to pass me their mobile numbers then it will help with meeting up. I do have some already, unless you've changed them to avoid that nutter magnatom!


----------



## Scoosh (9 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Aye, I'm sure the route should be fine. The roads in Kirkintilloch are a bit busier, but its not for far.
> 
> I'm away up to Aberdeen tomorrow on the train, so I will have very limited access to the forum until tomorrow evening. If anyone wants to pass me their mobile numbers then it will help with meeting up. I do have some already, unless you've changed them to avoid that nutter magnatom!


Hope all is well in Aiberdoon and the family are OK too .

Enjoy your train ride 

See you on Sat'day .


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Sep 2010)

The route back looks good just as long as it's reasonably flat - the Crow Road going one way will be MORE than enough, especially if I have the 51 miles to do in the PFS the next day! (I can see myself being just a little bit shattered on the Sunday!)

I have the Felt back by the way, so the hasty restoration of the BSA Courier can be put on the back burner and done at a sensible pace instead! ....nobody is wanting to sell a Honey Coloured Men's B15 Swallow or Swift Saddle or a Team Pro saddle in the same colour for a decent price are they?? 


I'll PM you my number by the way Magnatom.


----------



## Seamab (10 Sep 2010)

viniga said:


> Bit of a wierd one to be honest, cycling into work and after about 6 miles the chain started slipping all the time. I thought well only a couple of miles to go so I'll just put up with it. On a short steep uphill stretch when I was out the saddle there was a sudden bang, snap, crash and I came quickly to a halt. The rear mech was twsited in with chain, cable and housing all wrapped round the spokes of the rear wheel.
> 
> I think the chain snapped at the link pin and one of the links somehow got bent out at a 90deg angle, caught in the rearmech snapping it off at the mech hanger and throwing it all into the rear spokes whilst tearing apart the cable housing for good measure. The rear stays got a right good bashing too.
> 
> ...



I presume that this was the good bike? The Planet X? As the Cube has hub gears. Sounds like a costly repair job. I'm sure i would have cycled on as well in that situation.Glad to hear that no harm was done to yourself.


----------



## Seamab (10 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> I'm not quite sure what else I can do. I mentioned a different route, folk said they were up for it. I have said on a number of occasions that I am happy whatever route I took, and I have given folk plenty of chances to air their views about route etc. In fact I warned Doug that due to his second choice bike it might be best to avoid the hills. Yet, I get the feeling that you think I am forcing hills on people.
> 
> Believe it or not, I am trying my best to keep everyone happy.



Who would be an organiser... I tried it once and got a no show for a proposed Dunblane outing last year. Scoosh was the only one going to come but the weather on the day was awful.

We are all happy that you are organising  Well done


----------



## Seamab (10 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> If things go to plan Id be in Whinchburgh 12 ish so I 'd be leaving Dunfermline 11ish. I usually bypass Rosyth (spent to much time there in my youth, went to school there) and go straight out of the east side of Dunfermline and straight down to Inverkeithing and the Bridge.



I'll attempt to meet up with you at Winchburgh - i've got Sleekitcollie's mob no from a previous ride, so can phone him when i get there.

Is the only way over the FRB still the west side? I've only approached before from the east side. How do get onto the west side (apart from carrying the bike down stairs and across?)


----------



## HLaB (10 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> I'll attempt to meet up with you at Winchburgh - i've got Sleekitcollie's mob no from a previous ride, so can phone him when i get there.
> 
> Is the only way over the FRB still the west side? I've only approached before from the east side. How do get onto the west side (apart from carrying the bike down stairs and across?)



I'll hopefully see you there.

Yip the the west side was the only side open every time I've crossed, it including last night at about 8pm. If your coming from Inverkeithing you go round the rab (that goes under the A90) past the slip roads and take the road to North Queensfery. Coming from Rosyth you have to go under the A90 past Inverkeithing and under the A90 again. You go down this road for about 1/2 a km past a bus stop. Just on the bend (where it becomes wooded) there's a drop kerb a short section of shared path which leads you railings. At the railings is another path which steeply leads you up onto the FRB west side. Something like this [media]
apart]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtgAJtEQlKU[/media]apart
from you'll be going faster. You can get a good speed up on the NQ road :-)

The batteries failed in the camera at the other side but the way I go is: at the barriers at the south side of the bridge, I take a sharp right and take the service road that take you back and steeply below the bridge and rises up steeply to the east side. From there you go around the right side of the buildings and halfway up the shared footpath, there's then another path which takes you a little road which runs around the back of a pfs, you then join the main road (dual carriageway), turn left onto it, go straight through the rab. The road narrows and takes you over a bridge of the A90 and down hill gradually to Kirkliston. At the Kirkliston lights you just turn right to Linlithgow/ Winchburgh.

The whole path is something like this, except your start will vary and at the end you dont turn left to Edinburgh you carry on straight to Kirkliston.


----------



## Coco (10 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> Who would be an organiser... I tried it once and got a no show for a proposed Dunblane outing last year. Scoosh was the only one going to come but the weather on the day was awful.



That's part of the fun  

BTW I found a nicer route to/from the cafe in Lochwinnoch. Much more pleasant than Magna 'No Show' tom's uphill route.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Sep 2010)

Good luck you lot! The Southern contingent awaits the ride reports and photos...twenty pages of organising is going to mean excellent reportage and make all us softies come to see you! 
Have fun - and no crashes! 

Oh - and plenty of cake photos. Bonus prize if someone can get a shot of Magnatom's 'moody money' coming out of his pocket.


----------



## Scotmitchy (10 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> ok in my state of post accident / pain killer induced fuzzy mind  i stupidly thought this run was today sat 4th . ooops silly me .
> apology's to Hlab for what must have been a few confusing txt  ooops
> 
> anyway i now now its nxt sat , so hope to catch up with u all when u whizz through winchburgh
> I'm a right fruitcake



Stewart, just make sure you sell them copies of your local paper on the way past too!


----------



## Seamab (10 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> I'll hopefully see you there.
> 
> Yip the the west side was the only side open every time I've crossed, it including last night at about 8pm. If your coming from Inverkeithing you go round the rab (that goes under the A90) past the slip roads and take the road to North Queensfery. Coming from Rosyth you have to go under the A90 past Inverkeithing and under the A90 again. You go down this road for about 1/2 a km past a bus stop. Just on the bend (where it becomes wooded) there's a drop kerb a short section of shared path which leads you railings. At the railings is another path which steeply leads you up onto the FRB west side. Something like this apart from you'll be going faster. You can get a good speed up on the NQ road :-)
> 
> ...



Thanks Hlab, i should be fine with those directions (bit of a wobble going on there :?: )


----------



## Seamab (10 Sep 2010)

Coco said:


> That's part of the fun
> 
> BTW I found a nicer route to/from the cafe in Lochwinnoch. Much more pleasant than Magna 'No Show' tom's uphill route.



Just found my cafe coffee card (only 9 more before a free coffee at Lochwinnoch). My Glasgow Saturdays will be starting again next week so i hope to meet up with you soon and try out your route.


----------



## Telemark (10 Sep 2010)

Cake Stop 1 reporting ... just been shopping






There will be soup, bread & of course cakes tomorrow.
10-ish hungry people, if I counted right?



















See you all tomorrow!

T


----------



## MrRidley (10 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> Just found my cafe coffee card (only 9 more before a free coffee at Lochwinnoch). *My Glasgow Saturdays will be starting again* next week so i hope to meet up with you soon and try out your route.



I meant to ask you on the last run when/if they were starting, i should be available some/most Saturdays, if you want to try out a few different routes, drop me a PM.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Sep 2010)

Looks like mudguards 'n' rain jackets for tomorrow.


----------



## HLaB (10 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> Looks like mudguards 'n' rain jackets for tomorrow.



Just fitted the guards, lets hope the showers are unpredictable and we miss them


----------



## ACS (10 Sep 2010)

I have been lurking on the thread since post 1, hoping that I may be able to make a 'guest' appearance at the very last moment, sadly its not to be. Have a great day out, eat plenty and may the wind always be at your backs.

Stay safe

Regards to you all 

Andy


----------



## Jane Smart (10 Sep 2010)

DOH!!!!

For some stupid reason I thought the PFC was this Sunday 

I cannot make it tomorrow at noon


----------



## magnatom (10 Sep 2010)

Uugh! Crazy day! Up to Aberdeen on the train, back in the car. Pop in to LBS to get chain ring bolts on way back. Sort the kids out, go to get chainring bolts on......they've gone and given me the wrong bl**dy ones. I asked for doubles, they gave me triples. This was the last straw for that particular LBS! 


Anyway, this means I need to use my good bike, no matter the weather, and it had a clanking from down below. So for the first time ever I take the cranks off, to get at the BB. Turns out I don't have the right tools! Cranks back on and check. Still clanking. In one last gap effort I take the pedals off, grease and replace. Ta da. The clank has gone. Not the BB after all! 

So I'll not have mudguards, so it better not be too wet! Doesn't look too bad on metcheck. 

I'll be setting off from Torrance at 8am and hopefully picking up a few folk at 8:30am at Bishopbriggs. See you all soon!


----------



## HLaB (10 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Uugh! Crazy day! Up to Aberdeen on the train, back in the car. Pop in to LBS to get chain ring bolts on way back. Sort the kids out, go to get chainring bolts on......they've gone and given me the wrong bl**dy ones. I asked for doubles, they gave me triples. This was the last straw for that particular LBS!
> 
> 
> Anyway, this means I need to use my good bike, no matter the weather, and it had a clanking from down below. So for the first time ever I take the cranks off, to get at the BB. Turns out I don't have the right tools! Cranks back on and check. Still clanking. In one last gap effort I take the pedals off, grease and replace. Ta da. The clank has gone. Not the BB after all!
> ...



According to the last forecast I saw it'll be hit and miss showers but sun in-between. I had a stupid clank coming from my BB area or so I thought, it turned out to be the hanger for the rear deraileur .

Hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## HJ (10 Sep 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Good luck you lot! The Southern contingent awaits the ride reports and photos...twenty pages of organising is going to mean excellent reportage and make all us softies come to see you!
> Have fun - and no crashes!
> 
> Oh - and *plenty of cake photos*. Bonus prize if someone can get a shot of Magnatom's 'moody money' coming out of his pocket.




OK, here is a sneek preview


----------



## Scoosh (10 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> OK, here is a sneek preview [attachment=837SC_0067.JPG]


That'll get tired legs going  !

Looking forward to eating riding together !


----------



## sleekitcollie (10 Sep 2010)

jane u r as bad as me for getting wrong days for runs


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Sep 2010)

Erm, I have not been particularly well tonight and have amongst other things .....well, I might have to visit the nearest field with a packet of tissues every few miles - in other words, my rear is dire as it were and might erupt at any given moment! I'll see what I'm going to do in the morning, but I might just get over to Edinburgh instead of Bishopbrigs. 

So where are we meeting in Edinburgh then??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> Doug will be fine and I don't think we'll disqualify him if he has to use a train part of the way.



I just need to know potentially where in Edinburgh I'd meet you all - I know the Forth Bridge has been mentioned, but what if I miss you??

Is there any one specific time and place in Edinburgh?? (That I'll KNOW I mean! - I don't know where people live).

That said, knowing me, I'll probably get up and go from Bishopbrigs like a trooper instead. Will let you know how the old dire - rear is! (Cake probably wouldn't be the very best thing for me!!) 


P.S. don't cycle too closely behind me otherwise it might just be a tad fragrant!


----------



## magnatom (11 Sep 2010)

Morning all! It's certainle been raining but it has stopped here in Torrance, and looking at raintoday it looks like it is heading off north. Fingers crossed!

MDB, I hope you are feeling better. I'll give you a buzz when I get to the station. 

See you all soon!


----------



## sleekitcollie (11 Sep 2010)

Been wet in winchburgh overnight but rain is off for now


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2010)

Going by a few radar sites it looks like the main rain has moved north and there's not anything behind it :-) all we need is for the roads to dry out.

MD probably too late now but the ride is stopping off in Whinchburgh just west of the FRB, then heading to Crammond and HJ & T's place near the Commonwealth Pool (on Dalkeith Road)


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2010)

yay I see a patch of blue sky :-)


----------



## HJ (11 Sep 2010)

Well is was blue sky here earlier, but it looks like the Glasgow mob are bringing the rain with them...

But the cake and bread is ready, and soup is on the stove




There is: ginger cake, carrot and courgette cake, fruit cake, chocolate and orange muffins, with two lots of fresh baked bread in the background...


----------



## sleekitcollie (11 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> Well is was blue sky here earlier, but it looks like the Glasgow mob are bringing the rain with them...
> 
> But the cake and bread is ready, and soup is on the stove
> 
> ...



dam , why did i go and fall off , look wot im missing ,

just met the west coast guys along with scoosh & mcshroom ( well done for coming all the way up for the ride ) good to see u all and thanx for stopping for a chat 
ps id like to say i did not come out the pub as it looked like , my wife had dropped me off in the car park 

hope you guys enjoy the rest of the ride and the cakes , they look really yummy


----------



## Coco (11 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> Well is was blue sky here earlier, but it looks like the Glasgow mob are bringing the rain with them...


You may be right HJ, beautiful blue sky here now 





I'll try to bring some sunshine with me tomorrow


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Sep 2010)

After Magnatom phoning me, I promptly fell asleep again and the next thing I knew it was 2pm.  Sorry.

Still, at least I'll be nice and fresh for my 51 mile time trial tomorrrow providing I get there early enough to avoid all the crowds and just go for it!  

Heck, if I'm quick enough, then I can get the train back to Falkirk or wherever and go a hunting for members from here.... as well as having some of the food on offer.


----------



## Telemark (11 Sep 2010)

Well ... they came, they ate, they left again ... and there is quite a bit of "spare" cake, bread & soup ...
There were 8 of us at cake stop 1 (some photos to follow no doubt), HLaB, Magnatom, Mcshroom (new honorary CC Ecosse member from south of the border!), Scoosh, Seamab, Viniga, HJ & Telemark.

I escorted mcshroom, who had come all the way from Cumbria  (nice to meet you and put a face to another CCer's name  ), to the train station and then went back home to clear up the debris, before doing some work  . The other 6 were last seen heading west.
The members of the peloton will no doubt tell the (eventful!) story of their ride  ...


Back to work now  

T


----------



## Coco (11 Sep 2010)

Didn't you get to ride West, T?  All that hard work and no fun?


----------



## Telemark (11 Sep 2010)

Coco said:


> Didn't you get to ride West, T? All that hard work and no fun?



Unfortunately work was getting in the way , and having said (in public  ) that I would do the catering, I thought I better keep my promise. But I've just had a great week's holiday with plenty of cycling, so not too heart broken... (all mileage added to MyCyclingLog  )

T

P.S. With hindsight, it would have been bl**dy hard work into the westerly


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> P.S. With hindsight, it would have been bl**dy hard work into the westerly



It was good fun coming back east I averaged over 18mph a from Kincardine (me and Seamab bailed out there) without trying too hard and I was home before 7:30pm; Typical I lugged around 2 sets of lights (front x 2 and rear x2) and never needed them. This is my ride, minus the last 4.8 mile when the GPS batteries failed. It was only 76.43 miles in total, I'm sure Mags an Vinigia will have done even more by the time they get home. IIRC Vinigia (coming from South Glasgow via Torrance) had already done 60 when I left them.


----------



## magnatom (11 Sep 2010)

Now that was an eventfull ride!

Getting ready this morning, I realise, oops, I've left my light rain jacket at work.  Oh well, with the forecast of showers, I was resigned to getting wet. 

Anyway a brisk couple of miles gets me to the station to pick up Viniga and mcshroom, and we head off for the east. We took a slight detour to avoid some of the busier roads. We made fairly uneventful progress and bumped into Scoosh just after the PfS feedstop at Avonbrige which was setting up. In fact there were a bumber of occasions where we noticed that the cycle event signs had the wrong date on them... A small split occured for a few miles and Viniga and I arrived in Winchburn ahead of Scoosh and mcshroom. Here we met Seamab. After a short while Sleekitcollie appeared from the pub....I mean car (aye right) and showed off his injury and scars. Impressed we were, and we were glad we didn't have any road rash like that...(umm errr). So with the group reunited we continued our travels east, assuring HJ we'd be there in no time. So HLab and myself led the pack with Seamab following a close third. This was to be our undoing....

I am told that fixies, like the one that Seamab was on, don't like slowing down too quickly going up hills. So as we start up a hill, with a bit of a blind turn Seamab see's a chance to sneak up through the gap between myself and HLab. Unfortunately this happened at the same time as HLaB closed the gap.

First contact was made between HLaB and Seamab. Then followed a second more substantial contact. The first I know about this is when I turn to look behind me only to see Seamab's body coming directly towards me. Third contact. Down I and Seamab went. There seemed to be a long pause as my limbs scraped along the ground and my head (with helmet) bounced off the tarmac. Then came the forth contact as HLaB and bike hit me, or my bike, I'm not sure, and he sails with the grace of a brick over the top of me, bike and all. Eventually we stop in a crumpled heap waiting for a car to roll over us. It didn't as Viniga did a good job of stopping the traffic behind. 

OUCH

Is my bike ok!?

Slowly we pull ourselves toether and take ourselves and our bikes to somewhere safer. It turns off the bikes came off lightly, scrapse slight buckles etc. Otherwise rideable. Body's weren't quite so lucky. I got road rash on my right hip, right shoulder and right leg with a few cuts on my fingers. My helmet had a few bashes and scrapes some from the road, some from HLabs bike. I know Seamab had some road rash on his chin, HLab had a few sore bits as well. They can fill you in better. 

However, we were all ok and able to go on. And on we went. 

We limped in to Edinburgh and after a bit of clean up we were treated to some lovely bread, soup, cakes etc. Thanks very much HJ and Telemark!!

After that we all felt better and decided to strike for Torrance. Unfortunately the faries had better ideas and 3 punctures later, one explosive, we realised that we would never make it to chez Magnatom in daylight. Pooh. 

So a few of us made for the hills (at Scoosh request) on the way home or to Falkirk station. A very enoyable cycle it was getting the old heart pumping. 

So we parted at Falkirk high and off home on our merry ways we went. Eventful, yes. Enjoyable yes.

So off the train at Bishopbriggs I head the last couple of miles home on the bike. As I turn in my street my mileage shows 95.75. Hmmm. Should I go for a spin to get the tonne?........Nope! A great day, but time to lick the wounds!

Thanks again everyone, despite the setbacks, I really enjoyed the day. Oh and I am now enjoying the cake and beer. My wife bought 24 cans of beer! How much does she think we drink! 

And, most importantly, I didn't rain! 

I'll post a couple of photos tomorrow.


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> Now that was an eventfull ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got 2 minute scratches on my Shin (I've had worse shaving) a four small red dots (1 on my knee and 3 on the shoulder), smaller than half you're thumb but judging from that small mark on the back of my helmet I can honestly say that helmet saved my life. Without it my head might of got cold and I might have caught Hypothermia and died 

Edit: I forgot to say, I can't wait to see the photos :-)


----------



## Scoosh (11 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> T
> 
> P.S. With hindsight, it would have been bl**dy hard work into the westerly


Never mind the hindsight, it was hard work  with current sight . Weather forecast said light winds but rain; we got no rain but strong winds .

Many thanks from all of us to Mr & Mrs HJ (HJ & T) for the wonderful Cake Stop 1 , which also included soup and bread. All up to the usual high standards .

We certainly learnt that:

- it takes quite a long time to ride from Bishopriggs to Edinburgh (more so when certain bikes decide to get 'intimate'  ).

- soup and cake will always take longer than 1 hour 

- it will take a longer time to ride from Edinburgh to Bishopriggs into a headwind

- it is easy to 'loose the mojo' when delayed by flats 

- I'm too old slow to keep up with the youngsters (you know who you are, Mags/HLaB )

- no one gets left behind on a CC Ecosse Forum ride 


After the extra delays of flat tyre repairs, we realized that we would not make it to the West in time to eat the chocolate cakes etc (as much as was left by certain youngsters ) so we re-planned and made our individual ways home, some in company, some alone .

Nevertheless, it was a great day's riding , excellent company , top rate food  and _chapeau_ to mcshroom, for getting up/ leaving home at 0530 to come and ride with us  - it was great to meet you and thanks for coming along. Hope you made it back by train and car without being too  !


----------



## Eoin Rua (11 Sep 2010)

Sounds like an eventful ride - glad ya'll managed to stay reasonably dry.

HLab - your Garmin doesn't have a figure for calories consumed at cake stops


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> - I'm too old slow to keep up with the youngsters (you know who you are, Mags/HLaB )



Don't be daft, when ever I've ridden with you, you've always been able to hold a decent pace. And we've not done a 300k audax yet


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2010)

Eoin Rua said:


> Sounds like an eventful ride - glad ya'll managed to stay reasonably dry.



I think Mags stayed dry until he got home (then he found 24 cans of beer  ) After a damp start I never saw any rain until a light shower at Linlithgow. The forecast was for Heavy Showers and Light Winds, we got the opposite


----------



## magnatom (11 Sep 2010)

Anyway, I was a little out of my league on the way home. Seamab, HLaB and Viniga are all faster cyclists than I. Remember, Seamab was on a Fixie. Considering some of the undualtions on the way back, I was impressed!


----------



## magnatom (11 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> I think Mags stayed dry until he got home (then he found 24 cans of beer  ) After a damp start I never saw any rain until a light shower at Linlithgow. The forecast was for Heavy Showers and Light Winds, we got the opposite



No, Mags was covered in blood remember!


----------



## Telemark (11 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> And, most importantly, *I didn't rain*!
> 
> I'll post a couple of photos tomorrow.



That's because you are not god!  

Glad you (and HJ, Scoosh and HLaB) got home safely, with no further injuries, apart from those to the inner tubes - we haven't heard from the others (Seamab, viniga, mcshroom) yet  . 
I hope Mrs Magnatom isn't too upset that only one happy customer turned up in Torrance, maybe the ride was a bit ambitious! Do we (you?  ) need to plan a future shorter CC Ecosse ride as a simple loop from Bishopbriggs or nearby some day, and have a cake stop and chat AFTER the ride?
We'll post a photo or two in a bit, too  

T


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> That's because you are not god!
> 
> Glad you (and HJ, Scoosh and HLaB) got home safely, with no further injuries, apart from those to the inner tubes - we haven't heard from the others (Seamab, viniga, mcshroom) yet  .
> I hope Mrs Magnatom isn't too upset that only one happy customer turned up in Torrance, maybe the ride was a bit ambitious! Do we (you?  ) need to plan a future shorter CC Ecosse ride as a simple loop from Bishopbriggs or nearby some day, and have a cake stop and chat AFTER the ride?
> ...


Thanks for the excellent, yet again :-)

Now I remember why I don't use the paths in central Edinburgh too often. Touch wood the last p'ture I had on the commuter was nearly 6000 miles ago (guess where, on those paths) The last p'ture I've had was on my ride back from Berwick on Tweed and guess what it was on those paths too.

CoCo had a route down south of Glasgow, unfortunately it was blown/ rained off perhaps folk may want to do that loop, unfortunately today's will probably be my last ride for a while I'm back to uni next week.


----------



## Telemark (11 Sep 2010)

I nearly forgot another "classic" moment  


When I asked if anybody wanted sugar for their tea, somebody (?) had already handed Mag the nearest glass jar with a white substance in it ...   He did say the tea tasted a bit funny - no wonder, he'd added a spoonful of salt to it    .

T


----------



## sleekitcollie (11 Sep 2010)

can u guys not go on a simple wee cycle without falling off  you wouldnt catch me falling off 
glad u are all mostly ok after your incedent . 
it did sound like an eventfull ride 

ps ive been in that pub 5 or 6 times in the 23 years ive stayed in winchburgh .. and today was def not 1 off them


----------



## rosscbrown (12 Sep 2010)

When you're not falling off, how fast do you guys ride? I'm a newbie (read: slow) but fancy getting out there with some other riders. Sometimes it gets boring on your own.


----------



## mcshroom (12 Sep 2010)

Right sorry I didn't comment earlier. I basically collapsed into bed when I got home and have only woke up half an hour ago 

First of all thanks to everyone for making me so welcome and for a very enjoyable ride. I'm sorry about slowing you guys down though 

I set off just after 5 am (apparently that does exist!) and driving through the heavy rain on the way up I was getting worried, but by the time I made it to Bishopbriggs it was cloudy but dry. Met up with magnatom and Viniga at the station and after some talk about where Mad Doug Biker was and whether the GPSs were set we set off. The riding was good and very quickly I realised it was also a bit faster than I was used to. We kept a decent pace on flats and downhills (I kept them waiting on uphills - must work on speed up them) and except for discovering that GPSs are no substitute for actually knowing where you are going it was a pleasant ride mainly in nice countryside and sometimes with a strong if blustery tailwind.

We met Scooch in Avonbridge and moved on to Linlithgow where I was very patiently guided through the town centre traffic by Scooch (for those who don't know I hardly ride on roads with a white line down the middle never mind in traffic at home) and while magnatom and Viniga set off to meet up with Seamab and Sleekitcollie I was accompanied at a slower more sedate pace by Scooch (who pretty much looked after me for the rest of the ride - thanks!) and caught up with them a little later.

Nice to have met you Seekitcollie and I hope the arm sorts itself out soon.

Setting off east we soon met up with HLaB coming the other way and he, Seamab, Viniga and magnatom promptly left me behind at the next incline, so I didn't see the acrobatics display just wondered why they were all sat in the bushes at the side of the road as I turned up. It was later all explained as the bikes were checked over at the next stop and magnatom tried to find a way of getting his saddle bag re-attached (finally solved at HJ and Telemark's flat with cable ties) and in failing this gave up and shoved it up his (blood specked) shirt.

All seemed able to continue so we made for Edinburgh, splitting on the NCN 1 path with Scooch and Seamab leading me a quieter route which I rode very slowly with different parts of my legs alternating between aching and cramping (I need to get back out on longer rides more). But even though Seamab was on a singlespeed both were very encouraging and patient and I made it to HJ and Telemark's flat.

In the flat there was a very large stack of bikes (which I think Telemark has a pic of) 

Thankyou for the great hospitality both of you, and the food was great. Sorry if I didn't make a lot of sense for the forst few minutes I was a little tired)

The food was great, with soup and home made bread followed by various cakes, the one's that I tried were very nice. There was also a large amount of tea, which magnatom decided to add salt to (must have been for the electrolytes or something )

I was guided by Telemark down to Waverley station as the others set off back into the wind, and then from the train put my bike back in the car and went home (and promptly fell asleep - about 8pm)

It was great to meet everyone, and I'll hopefully make it back again some time soon, although I need to get back out on longer hillier rides again first as my slow slogging up hills could slow everyone down again 

Oh and the CC Jersey has made it back fine, now I just have to work out who to get it to next.


----------



## magnatom (12 Sep 2010)

It was good to meet you mcshroom, and good right up! Don't worry about holding us up, we've all been there. It was only a couple of years ago when I was in exactly the same position (I was riding with Gavintc and Quickdraw on that occasion). Keep up the riding and you'll be amazed just how quickly you improve. Just don't avoid the hills! 

I made it into work on the bike this morning. Wasn't too bad, but the shower afterwards was a little.....nippy! 

I feel like I've been dragged through some bushes.....no, wait, I feel like I have been dragged over some tarmac and had bikes thrown at me! 

Some photos soon.....


----------



## magnatom (12 Sep 2010)

rosscbrown said:


> When you're not falling off, how fast do you guys ride? I'm a newbie (read: slow) but fancy getting out there with some other riders. Sometimes it gets boring on your own.



Ross, we ride as fast as the slowest person. That's how CC rides work.  Get yourself along to the next one!


----------



## magnatom (12 Sep 2010)

Ok guys, check out here for some pictures.


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2010)

rosscbrown said:


> When you're not falling off, how fast do you guys ride? I'm a newbie (read: slow) but fancy getting out there with some other riders. Sometimes it gets boring on your own.



Ross, we go at all sort of paces but all sub 15mph and we stop fairly often to let us regroup, so overall we go at the pace of the slowest person. Its good to get out in a friedly (deliberate spelling mistake CC jersey owners should know  ) group apart from the motivation its nice to have chat/ banter with folk and if we end up at HJ and Telemark's their spread is always greatly appreciated


----------



## viniga (12 Sep 2010)

Good morning... little un has kept me up a fair bit last night, has a wee cold and doesn't realise just how tired his Dad is awww bless 

Great ride, new faces and old... most events have been covered:


Nice to meet you Mcshroom. respect to you for distance travelled, you even beat me to the earliest start by 15 mins or so! Hope to see you again soon, or perhaps CC Ecosse could tour Cumbria one day? You did really well and you will only get fitter and faster the way you are going. Mags and I have been cooped up for the last three months and we needed to spin those legs. Glad you enjoyed it
Great to see you again Scoosh! Yeah you are really slowing up - NOT, you weren't the only person struggling into that head wind...
The crash: Fixies don't stop on hills... I just remeber seeing you all bump into one another and then in slow motion come down in a tangled mess whilst I screamed Noooooooo! Important thing is no-one was seriously hurt and critically the bikes are fine 
Cakes: mmmmmmm Soup mmmmmmmmm Thanks ever so HLab and Telemerk for the hospitality, much appreciated!
Tea: Now young magnatom I could see had been sweating quite a bit, I analysed the nutritional options and realising he would get plenty of the sweet stuff in cake form. I concluded that his electrolyte balance needed addressed. If there hadn't been salt in that tea he would never have made it back to Weedgie land
Journey back was excellent - punctures and wind excepted - the route Scoosh took us on was really nice. We even manged to get a wee chaingang together in the more exposed roads. I was knackered on the last stretch to Falkirk. Decided on the train from there, realised that by the time I got to Torrance I'd be leaving in the dark and I hadn't brought lights. Not as stiff as I expected this morning 102 miles on the clock.

My biggest regret is not tasting Mrs Mags cakes. I hope she accepts our apologies and realises that the circumstances couldn't be helped.

Thanks for organising Mags, hope to see all again sometime soon,

Viniga


----------



## Telemark (12 Sep 2010)

Phew, that's everybody accounted for, and no lasting damage (apart from a couple of helmets and a few inner tubes  ) ... Well done to all the mega-milers!  


HJ is busy re-sizing some photos just now.


So it was viniga tampering with the unidentified white substance  


Hope to see you all again soon for a ride, perhaps a slightly shorter one? It'll soon be time to start up the RV rides again  , with the days getting shorter and the temperatures due to drop  , but if we are lucky, we might still get another social ride or two in this year   . For the newbies - RV stands for rendezvous, we agree a place (that serves  ) and a time , and everybody makes their own way at their own pace. That way nobody gets cold waiting.



T


----------



## HJ (12 Sep 2010)

rosscbrown said:


> When you're not falling off, how fast do you guys ride? I'm a newbie (read: slow) but fancy getting out there with some other riders. Sometimes it gets boring on your own.



Every is welcome on CC Ecosse rides, we take a pride in making sure that no one gets left behind (we are not a road club). Yes there are fast riders (and those who just like to think they are fast ), but these rides are about camaraderie not speed, so do come along and join us!


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> Phew, that's everybody accounted for, and no lasting damage (apart from a couple of helmets and a few inner tubes  ) .



About 5 miles west of Dunfermline getting blown along at 22mph I reached down for my 2nd bottle and thought that it was strage that hardly anything was coming out. I'd broken the top of the bottle, if I don't fix it can that be classed as lasting damage


----------



## HJ (12 Sep 2010)

viniga said:


> ... Cakes: mmmmmmm Soup mmmmmmmmm *Thanks ever so HLab and Telemerk for the hospitality*, much appreciated! ...



HLaB?



viniga said:


> My biggest regret is not tasting Mrs Mags cakes. I hope she accepts our apologies and realises that the circumstances couldn't be helped.
> 
> Thanks for organising Mags, hope to see all again sometime soon,
> 
> Viniga



Likewise, apologies to Mrs Mags for not turning up after all her hard work.

Vinga, can you PM me an address to send a replacement inner tube to, so that I can replace the one I borrowed. The one ride I go one when I don't have a pannier with five spare tubes and a full tool kit and I get a pinch flat hitting a pot hole at speed...


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> HLaB?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I spotted that but I can't take the plaudits for Telemark's wonderful baking and HJ's hospitality 

You never got a flat yesterday, those conti gator skins never p'ture  After two minutes on the NCN I realised why I hardly ever use it (and 6000+ are going to use it today! )


----------



## HJ (12 Sep 2010)

Photos...





Well some are paying attention, and some are stuffing their faces...

So let's try that again...




That's better... 

Should there be names??

and here is Magnatom on his knees worshipping at the altar of Bicycle


----------



## viniga (12 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> HLaB?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooops, getting my HJs and HLabs mixed up, please forgive!

You ended up with Seamabs inner as he had two spare and I only one.

Viniga


----------



## Seamab (12 Sep 2010)

Just able to check in just now.

Glad everyone is OK. My apologies for the scrapes. Liability/culpability accepted (except for insurance claims!). I remember that the momentum going up the hill was waning ahead. A gap opened up and i thought "i'll go straight down the middle" (like my golf shots always do) and then the gap closed in a pincer movement. I bounced off Hlab's left shoulder and into Magnatoms right shoulder. I then remember a bang on the chin as i hit the ground. I must have jarred something as my left ribcage gradually got sorer as the day went on (especially on Scoosh's wee uphill diversion! - nice roads). No bruises to see , i don't think i've cracked anything. It hurts a bit if i laugh, cough or stretch my left side in any way. Some road rash on the left shoulder and chain oil on my leg (nothing a shower in "muc off" didn't shift). I might be off the bike or a least taking it easy for a while.

Apart from the wee collision it was a great day. The soup and cakes at HJ/Telemarks were fab and most welcome. Thanks very much. I got home at approx 7.30pm.

Nice to meet McShroom and to literally run into Magnatom for the first time  and hopefully the last.

My Garmin seems to gone funny so i have no stats for the ride as of yet (it doesn't want to talk to the PC anymore).

Maybe it's time for the turbo. I can't cause any crashes on it (apart from the computer).Typical that i decided on the fixie/ss because of the weather forecast (as it has mudguards) and i never felt a single drop!


----------



## Jane Smart (12 Sep 2010)

Gosh sorry to hear of the mishap yesterday, sorry I wasn't there in my Florence Nightingale, Jane, capacity to hug you all   

Nice pics, reminds me of the lovely mincemeat pie get together at Christmas, with the wonderful hospitality of Telemark and HJ


----------



## Aperitif (12 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> Well is was blue sky here earlier, but it looks like the Glasgow mob are bringing the rain with them...
> 
> But the cake and bread is ready, and soup is on the stove
> 
> ...



An exciting day for all! Look at that cake selection - fantastic hospitality HJ (and Telemark I read,,,) Get yourself a camper van and get along to a FNRttC one time! I did cast an eye on the subdivided cake, and counted seven pieces in the 'half'...which led me to count all the cakes! 

Hope the bruises are minor and no one is out of kilt...er.


----------



## Telemark (12 Sep 2010)

Aperitif said:


> An exciting day for all! Look at that cake selection - fantastic hospitality HJ (and Telemark I read,,,) *Get yourself a camper van* and get along to a FNRttC one time! I did cast an eye on the subdivided cake, and counted seven pieces in the 'half'...which led me to count all the cakes!
> 
> Hope the bruises are minor and no one is out of kilt...er.




I thought the idea was to cycle ?    
We did invite the FNRetc to come north, but nobody seemed to like the idea much  .
You are always welcome to join CC Ecosse rides when you are in the area   

So ... how many pieces did you count?  

T


----------



## Coco (12 Sep 2010)

Ouch! Sorry to hear about your bump guys. That's why I always stay 2 miles behind Seamab. 
But seriously, Seamab is astonishing on a fixed.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> I thought the idea was to cycle ?
> We did invite the FNRetc to come north, but nobody seemed to like the idea much  .
> You are always welcome to join CC Ecosse rides when you are in the area
> 
> ...



Well, I did think there was an odd number thing going on - HJ had obviously eaten one of the little square iced sections as a test piece, and the loaf was an odd number of slices. The McFairy cakes are an even number, which means that HJ 'tested' one of those too! Plain as day.


----------



## Telemark (12 Sep 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Well, I did think there was an odd number thing going on - HJ had obviously eaten one of the little square iced sections as a test piece, and the loaf was an odd number of slices. The McFairy cakes are an even number, which means that HJ 'tested' one of those too! Plain as day.



I see you put a lot of thought into this, and you have a very suspicious mind  .

a) You obviously didn't get to see the spares left in the cake tin that didn't fit onto the plate, so that explains the uneven number of iced carrot cake.
b) The ginger load was just cut into evenly sized slices, I never count (unless I worry about not having enough slices)
c) My muffin tray has 12 spaces, so all muffins accounted for  .
d) To my knowledge HJ  didn't test anything apart from the crumbs when I cut the cakes (I was in possession of a big knife at the time ...)

T


----------



## Telemark (12 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> I then remember a bang on the chin as i hit the ground. I must have jarred something as my left ribcage gradually got sorer as the day went on (especially on Scoosh's wee uphill diversion! - nice roads). No bruises to see , i don't think i've cracked anything. It hurts a bit if i laugh, cough or stretch my left side in any way. Some road rash on the left shoulder and chain oil on my leg (nothing a shower in "muc off" didn't shift). I might be off the bike or a least taking it easy for a while.



  Sorry to hear about your ribs, I thought you got off lightest, with just the scratch on your chin (unlike Mag, who had to show off most of his wounds  immediately upon arrival).

Hope all involved in the "off" recover quickly  

T


----------



## Scoosh (12 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> Hope all involved in the "off" recover quickly
> 
> T



Does that include those who kept getting dropped 'off' the back of the peloton on the way to Linlithgow and later going up the 'gentle inclines'  ???

If so, yes, thanks I had a quick spin out today and fell fine now .... thank you


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> Sorry to hear about your ribs, I thought you got off lightest, with just the scratch on your chin (unlike Mag, who had to show off most of his wounds  immediately upon arrival).
> 
> Hope all involved in the "off" recover quickly
> 
> T



I think this crash test dummy got off lightest Mags is obviously not an Oasis fan. I escaped with two small scratches on my shin (I've had bigger shaving cuts) and 4 small red patches (too small to be even called road rash). Importantly bike wise, the only damage that seems to have been done is a small piece (less than 5mm) out of my saddle, the only other damage is the water bottle lid is cracked slightly, if I get time I may seal it again.


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2010)

Unless people are very shy, it would be nice to know who is who in the picture please.
I can recognise HJ and Magnatom, not sure about anyone else.


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2010)

Speicher said:


> Unless people are very shy, it would be nice to know who is who in the picture please.
> I can recognise HJ and Magnatom, not sure about anyone else.


I'm the one at the back right in the yellow Gilet


----------



## mcshroom (12 Sep 2010)

I'm the one in red and white next to HLaB


----------



## Telemark (12 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> Does that include those who kept getting dropped 'off' the back of the peloton on the way to Linlithgow and later going up the 'gentle inclines'  ???
> 
> If so, yes, thanks I had a quick spin out today and *fell fine* now .... thank you




Hope that's a typo Scoosh(ie) ... 
 extra special hug for you, so you don't feel left out, just in case  

T


----------



## Telemark (12 Sep 2010)

Speicher said:


> Unless people are very shy, it would be nice to know who is who in the picture please.
> I can recognise HJ and Magnatom, not sure about anyone else.



I'm the one taking the pictures  

(or if you mean Mag's pictures, I am the only laydee present  )

T


----------



## mcshroom (12 Sep 2010)

I've put the west to east route up in the downloads section (with a bit chopped off so it doesn't lead to HJ and Telemark's front door) - [link]


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2010)

Oh dear, I can see that I got HLaB and Magnatom mixed up.  

They do look a bit like each other except for the glasses.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2010)

Nice photos Magnatom - as ever, one reads and imagines, yet has no idea of how folk manifest themselves in 3-D 







Get this photo into Commuting at once! Do not pass Go or collect £200  You might collect +200 replies though!


----------



## magnatom (13 Sep 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Nice photos Magnatom - as ever, one reads and imagines, yet has no idea of how folk manifest themselves in 3-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have absolutely no idea how I got that. It would have been facing the right direction to have taken a hit off of HLaB's bike, but I don't remember it, or have any marks on my head from it. 

I must admit I feel quite beaten up today. probably a mixture of the scrapes (which are all superficial) and the 95 miles. Due to work commitments I'm not on the bike today, and very unusually for me, I'm glad I left it at home!

Normal service will resume tomorrow though.


----------



## Seamab (13 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> I must admit I feel quite beaten up today. probably a mixture of the scrapes (which are all superficial) and the 95 miles. Due to work commitments I'm not on the bike today, and very unusually for me, I'm glad I left it at home!
> 
> Normal service will resume tomorrow though.



Feeling a bit sore myself - Day 2 is usually the worst for me with bruises/aches.

I feel the need to sing the praises of Magnatoms' speedy tyre removal tool. Was that 4 punctures it attended on Sat?


----------



## magnatom (13 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> Feeling a bit sore myself - Day 2 is usually the worst for me with bruises/aches.
> 
> I feel the need to sing the praises of Magnatoms' speedy tyre removal tool. Was that 4 punctures it attended on Sat?



I hope the ribs aren't too bad. 

I think the tool helped in three. This is the llittle beastie here.


----------



## Seamab (13 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> I think the tool helped in three. This is the llittle beastie here.



Thanks. A bargain at that price. Now added to the wishlist.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Sep 2010)

Speicher said:


> Unless people are very shy, it would be nice to know who is who in the picture please.
> I can recognise HJ and Magnatom, not sure about anyone else.


In Magntom's pics (all L to R) :

- Cake! : mcshroom; Scoosh; Telemark (baker _par excellence_  )

- More Cake : HLaB; mcshroom

- Beware the man ... : Seamab; Viniga

- HJ surveys : Telemark; HJ; Seamab

HTH


----------



## HJ (13 Sep 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Nice photos Magnatom - as ever, one reads and imagines, yet has no idea of how folk manifest themselves in 3-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't, provide them with high quality cake and they still insist on trying to eat their plastic hats...


----------



## Telemark (13 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> I hope the ribs aren't too bad.
> 
> I think the tool helped in three. This is the llittle beastie here.



Please can we have a youtube video of the amazing "zip" tool in action (that's how HJ described it, like zipping the type off & on the rim)?

Sod's law dictates that wWe may have to wait a while for the next "visit" I suspect ... unless Mag is willing to do a demo purely for the sake of fame science?  Pretty please? 

T


----------



## HJ (13 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> I think the tool helped in three. This is the llittle beastie here.



I was really impressed by just how quick it was to get the tyre off and on with that wee tool, think I may have to get one of those...


----------



## magnatom (13 Sep 2010)

Aye it is a great wee tool. You just have to be careful that you don't catch the tube with it as you pull it around, and it still needs some force to get it started, but it saves your thumbs and some time, for little cost and weight. 

Worth a punt I think!


----------



## Coco (13 Sep 2010)

Lets see if this works:

Edit: Well that didn't work try this



If not, its on the first page of customer reviews in Magnatom's link - not that I was looking...


----------



## TechMech (13 Sep 2010)

Coco said:


> Lets see if this works:
> 
> Edit: Well that didn't work try this
> 
> ...



Wow that's cool, and for a fiver might be worth giving one a go


----------



## Telemark (14 Sep 2010)

bump  

The obvious question is ...

When/where is the next CC Ecosse SOCIAL ride?   
Perhaps something a bit shorter and not too hilly, so some more newbies (and slow old-bies  ) dare to join the fun?


T


----------



## Coco (14 Sep 2010)

I'll have a think about some routes in the West if you like.


----------



## Telemark (14 Sep 2010)

Coco said:


> I'll have a think about some routes in the West if you like.



I like! 

T


----------



## HJ (14 Sep 2010)

For what is worth, I think the Pedal of Cake 100 is a good idea, but to work it really needs to be held in the summer when the days are longer. Eating cake always takes longer than you think it will....


----------



## goo_mason (15 Sep 2010)

All - sorry I didn't make it along as intended. As I've explained to Magnatom, I completely forgot it was at the weekend - my recent bed-bugs adventure has left me rather tired & not quite with it (going to bed and getting a full night's sleep has not been easy recently), and I didn't do my already-dodgy back many favours when packing and lifting lots of very heavy crates in a frantic & non-stop 16hr packing marathon. So, even if I had remembered I may have had to pull out through lack of physical & mental fitness.

Next time though. I was just saying it's over a year since I last rode with many of you (and just short of a year since I did a stage of LEJOG with workmates), so I'm missing the cycling company.

On the plus side, I once again managed to avoid any direct or indirect damage caused by collisions with Magnatom or items of street furniture he clips... :-D


----------



## Scoosh (16 Sep 2010)

From the PfS 2010 thread:



AndyMacD said:


> I spent 4 hours taking photos just outside Kirkliston (I was the guy jumping out of the bushes at the top of the hill past the railway bridge). Managed to photograph about a third of all the participants (basically if you got to Kirkliston by 1:40 I probably photographed you) but my arms were hanging off me by the end - a camera is surprisingly heavy to hold up for all that time!
> 
> Have a look at my website (PhotoForMyWall.com) if you want to see if I took your pic. JimG I can't see your number in the right folder, you might want to try the unreadable bibs gallery.
> 
> ...


As these photos were taken on Seamab/Magnaton/HLaB's favourite hill - look closely and you might see the blood on the road and bushes .... .


You'll need to check _all_ the photos, mind .


----------



## goo_mason (17 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> From the PfS 2010 thread:
> 
> 
> As these photos were taken on Seamab/Magnaton/HLaB's favourite hill - look closely and you might see the blood on the road and bushes ....



The sight of the blood was obviously too much for PfS as they've ordered the photographer to remove ALL his photos!


----------



## magnatom (17 Sep 2010)

I'll tell you what though this road rash is taking a while to heal. The rash on the shoulder arm and lower leg are fine, but the road rash on my upper leg is bl**dy sore if touched and is taking ages to heal (though it is healing). I've learnt my lesson........oh wait a minute....I was the innocent part in this....


On a brighter note, the lemon cake that was meant for PfC will shortly be coming out the freezer for consumption!


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2010)

goo_mason said:


> The sight of the blood was obviously too much for PfS as they've ordered the photographer to remove ALL his photos!



So how much are the official PfS pics ???


----------



## Telemark (17 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> I'll tell you what though this road rash is taking a while to heal. The rash on the shoulder arm and lower leg are fine, but the road rash on my upper leg is bl**dy sore if touched and is taking ages to heal (though it is healing). I've learnt my lesson........oh wait a minute....*I was the innocent part in this*....



For once... 




magnatom said:


> On a brighter note, the *lemon cake* that was meant for PfC will shortly be coming out the freezer for consumption!



  

We can't really complain about being cake-less, just finishing the last of the ginger cake ...   

T


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> We can't really complain about being cake-less, just finishing the last of the ginger cake ...
> 
> T



There was some left  I should of had anothe peice. I had another peice of your excellent carrot cake instead, I do like your icing


----------



## Telemark (17 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> There was some left  I should of had anothe peice. I had another peice of your excellent carrot cake instead, I do like your icing



I may HAVE to make some more this weekend  , too many courgettes to eat  . If you are cycling in the area, send us a text and pop in if we are home?

 (one reason not to broadcast one's address on a public forum  )

T


----------



## Seamab (17 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> I'll tell you what though this road rash is taking a while to heal. The rash on the shoulder arm and lower leg are fine, but the road rash on my upper leg is bl**dy sore if touched and is taking ages to heal (though it is healing). I've learnt my lesson........oh wait a minute....I was the innocent part in this....
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, the lemon cake that was meant for PfC will shortly be coming out the freezer for consumption!



The bad news is that road rash can take a few weeks to heal. At least mine did after an off on the ice last winter. 

I'm still sharing the pain and suffering from sore ribs. I can still cycle but getting out the saddle is painful. No plans for any more bike  for a long time.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> The bad news is that road rash can take a few weeks to heal. At least mine did after an off on the ice last winter.
> 
> I'm still sharing the pain and suffering from sore ribs. I can still cycle but getting out the saddle is painful. No plans for any more bike  for a long time.


No 3 Glens Exploration for you, then




?

Have you had the ribs checked out by a Dr ? Could it be more than 'just'



bruising ??? After all, if HJ can ride around with broken ribs .....


----------



## Telemark (18 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> No 3 Glens Exploration for you, then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HJ had 2 cracked ribs, none broken ... it still took 6 weeks before he stopped going "oww"  .

Hope yours aren't cracked and that you feel better soon, Seamab. A doc probably won't do anything other than prescribe pain killers, but you may still want him/her to have a look.

T


----------



## HLaB (18 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> HJ had 2 cracked ribs, none broken ... it still took 6 weeks before he stopped going "oww"  .
> 
> Hope yours aren't cracked and that you feel better soon, Seamab. A doc probably won't do anything other than prescribe pain killers, but you may still want him/her to have a look.
> 
> T



They say a clean break is better than a crack  .

Get it checked out Seamab, I'm not very good at taking my own advice though  . About October last year somebody came into me (assumed I'd wobble right, so when I stayed left went straight into me) I didn't think much of it at the time but it was the start of January before it stopped aching and it was several more months before it felt good again. Ironically Saturday was a good test for it, it felt no reaction to the tumble.


----------



## Seamab (19 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> No 3 Glens Exploration for you, then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No 3 Glens for me. Looking outside it looks like a really wet ride today so i don't feel too bad about missing it right now 

I hope the weather doesn't spoil the day for you all. Look forward to a report.

Thanks all for the rib advice. I think i'll get it checked out this week as it seems to have become more painful as time progresses. But it looks like there's not much that can be done. 6 weeks does seem a long time for pain - only 5 to go now  But on the bright side that's 6 weeks off any of Mrs. Seamab's DIY plans  plus a bit extra to be safe....


----------



## Telemark (19 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> Thanks all for the rib advice. I think i'll get it checked out this week as it seems to have become more painful as time progresses. But it looks like there's not much that can be done. 6 weeks does seem a long time for pain - only 5 to go now  *But on the bright side that's 6 weeks off any of Mrs. Seamab's DIY plans  plus a bit extra to be safe*....




"Every dark cloud ..." and all that  .
Still, a bit of DIY would, to me at least, be preferable to 6 weeks of going "owww" whenever you move ...
Mind you, HJ completed the Ed-St Andrews, and cycling was way more comfortable than walking/sitting/lying down  
(and the pain killers helped)

T


----------



## HJ (23 Sep 2010)

So where and when is the next CC Ecosse ride going to be??


----------



## Seamab (24 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> So where and when is the next CC Ecosse ride going to be??



What about the Stirling ride that got... ahem... curtailed?  Or shall we let broken collar bones lie and move onto crashes pastures new?


----------



## sleekitcollie (24 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> What about the Stirling ride that got... ahem... curtailed?  Or shall we let broken collar bones lie and move onto crashes pastures new?


can ah cum pls pls can ah  
mmmh not quite ready yet but i could meet at the cake stop


----------



## Telemark (24 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> can ah cum pls pls can ah
> mmmh not quite ready yet but i could meet at the cake stop




 How's the collar bone & the rest of you? Healing fast, I hope!
Nearly 4 weeks down, how many to go? 

T


----------



## HJ (24 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> What about the Stirling ride that got... ahem... curtailed?  Or shall we let broken collar bones lie and move onto crashes pastures new?



Have you a date in mind for the Stirling ride Mk II?


----------



## Telemark (24 Sep 2010)

I wouldn't mind having a go at the Stirling route, I couldn't make it to attempt 1  ... and have yet to experience the delights of Corrieri's!  

[weather permitting, I wouldn't be too keen on it in really strong winds, having been nearly blown off my bike and sideways into a car recently  ]


T


----------



## eldudino (24 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> Have you a date in mind for the Stirling ride Mk II?



Don't make it the 9th or 10th Oct, I'm away and I want to get out with you lot again this year!


----------



## Telemark (24 Sep 2010)

Seamab - time to start a new thread?  
You cracked first  


Speaking of cracked - are your ribs feeling better?

T


----------



## Seamab (25 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> Seamab - time to start a new thread?
> You cracked first
> 
> 
> ...



 The last time i tried to organise no-one turned up. Anyway with my dodgy ribs (still sore on and off) and my inability to make Saturdays (except for a Glasgow based ride), i don't think i'm best suited to starting the thread as i might not be there. That's my excuses anyway ...


----------



## sleekitcollie (26 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> How's the collar bone & the rest of you? Healing fast, I hope!
> Nearly 4 weeks down, how many to go?
> 
> T



getting there thanx hoping to get back to work in 1 week if doc gives go ahead , then ill get back on bike , rear wheel in sandy wallace cycles to get looked at / fixed then bike into here to get checked over , im afraid saddle will have to stay damaged for now till i get funds for new one , 
hope to get back on bike once i get back to work . going to the gym monday to try bike there ( less chance of falling off  )


----------



## Telemark (26 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> getting there thanx hoping to get back to work in 1 week if doc gives go ahead , then ill get back on bike , rear wheel in sandy wallace cycles to get looked at / fixed then bike into here to get checked over , im afraid saddle will have to stay damaged for now till i get funds for new one ,
> hope to get back on bike once i get back to work . *going to the gym monday to try bike there ( less chance of falling off  )*



 That's great news, glad you are on the mend.

 have fun on the gym bike - mind the steep downhill bits on the test ride  

T


----------



## Scotmitchy (26 Sep 2010)

Stewart, read all about you in the Dunfermline Press, you are now online


----------



## Scoosh (27 Sep 2010)

Scotmitchy said:


> Stewart, read all about you in the Dunfermline Press, you are now online


For the curious


----------



## sleekitcollie (27 Sep 2010)

Scotmitchy said:


> Stewart, read all about you in the Dunfermline Press, you are now online



more fame oh my ! , i was over in inverkeithing last week putting the rear wheel in to get fixed amd i met a guy cycling from orkney to kent , had a wee chat with him , nice guy , noticed he did not have a helmet on , so i told him about my experiance and he said ok the nxt cycle shop i pass i will buy a helmet , thats great i said sandy wallace cycles is 200 yards down the road , he was as good as his word and went into the shop and came out with a nice shinny new helmet , 

job done !!!  

ps read his blog and help if poss he is doing it for a cpl good charity's


----------

